# Now, About That 'White Supremacist' Thing



## PoliticalChic

Or, to put it succinctly....another day, another Liberal lie.

1. I publish truth with the diligence of a UN translator. Unfortunately, I can't convince our Liberal pals to do the same. Possibly, because if they did, they wouldn't be nearly as successful in convincing the dopes as they are.

2. Case in point:....*.there is no such thing as a 'white supremacist'...*
It is one of those terms, like 'boogey man' that is used to fuel other immature minds.



3. Let's prove it:
. *There are no white supremacists. *The term is a created 'term of art' to camouflage the real villains, the Democrats.

Neither being white, nor using the term 'white supremacists,' I looked up the term.

"*a person who believes that the white race is inherently superior to other races and that white people should have control over people of other races"*
Definition of WHITE SUPREMACIST


I really can't get too excited, nor see it as a pejorative, if any individual of any race sees his/her group as the very best, i.e., superior to any other group.
The proof that it is a made-up smear, a chimera....the usual strategy of the Left, is the secondary phrase in the definition...*"and that white people should have control over people of other races"*


Clearly this is totally bogus.

Or....*let's see some examples of any American leaders, white, black, yellow....who demand "control over people of other races"*

*There are none.
QED....there is no such thing as "white supremacists."

4. The real reason the Democrat push this bogus view is that without the black vote, they would never win a national election.....and, if it causes division and violence...that Party couldn't care less.

*

*5. "*Liberals lie all the time, but when they know they're vulnerable they lie even more than all the time. They're vulnerable on immigration. Even heroic, nonstop lying doesn't help -- as CNN has discovered.
*
So, naturally, the media have turned to their larger project of relentlessly trying to discredit conservatives as "white supremacists."
White Supremacists Ate My Homework*


----------



## Mac1958

Well, she says there's no racism, so I guess that means that can't be any white supremacists.  

I guess that's that!


.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Mac1958 said:


> Well, she says there's no racism, so I guess that means that can't be any white supremacists.
> 
> I guess that's that!
> 
> 
> .




Guessing seems to be your strong suit, huh?


----------



## Mac1958

PoliticalChic said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, she says there's no racism, so I guess that means that can't be any white supremacists.
> 
> I guess that's that!
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guessing seems to be your strong suit, huh?
Click to expand...

Hey, I trust everything you say!

You have The Truth on your side!
.


----------



## Pilot1

Nationalism, also known as Patriotism is now considered RACIST.  The narrative from the Left, and their owned Media is that it is now called White Nationalism.  So, in a continuing effort to remove the Sovereignty of the United States, and keep the flood of Illegal Aliens coming, they demonize those who are pro America, and American values.


----------



## Third Party

How would you define a White Nationalist? As an aside Political Chic, you look white in the photo.


----------



## Toronado3800

PoliticalChic said:


> Or, to put it succinctly....another day, another Liberal lie.
> 
> 1. I publish truth with the diligence of a UN translator. Unfortunately, I can't convince our Liberal pals to do the same. Possibly, because if they did, they wouldn't be nearly as successful in convincing the dopes as they are.
> 
> 2. Case in point:....*.there is no such thing as a 'white supremacist'...*
> It is one of those terms, like 'boogey man' that is used to fuel other immature minds.
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Let's prove it:
> . *There are no white supremacists. *The term is a created 'term of art' to camouflage the real villains, the Democrats.
> 
> Neither being white, nor using the term 'white supremacists,' I looked up the term.
> 
> "*a person who believes that the white race is inherently superior to other races and that white people should have control over people of other races"*
> Definition of WHITE SUPREMACIST
> 
> 
> I really can't get too excited, nor see it as a pejorative, if any individual of any race sees his/her group as the very best, i.e., superior to any other group.
> The proof that it is a made-up smear, a chimera....the usual strategy of the Left, is the secondary phrase in the definition...*"and that white people should have control over people of other races"*
> 
> 
> Clearly this is totally bogus.
> 
> Or....*let's see some examples of any American leaders, white, black, yellow....who demand "control over people of other races"*
> 
> *There are none.
> QED....there is no such thing as "white supremacists."
> 
> 4. The real reason the Democrat push this bogus view is that without the black vote, they would never win a national election.....and, if it causes division and violence...that Party couldn't care less.
> 
> *
> 
> *5. "*Liberals lie all the time, but when they know they're vulnerable they lie even more than all the time. They're vulnerable on immigration. Even heroic, nonstop lying doesn't help -- as CNN has discovered.
> *
> So, naturally, the media have turned to their larger project of relentlessly trying to discredit conservatives as "white supremacists."
> White Supremacists Ate My Homework*



So the girl who out of pom pom squad or cheerleader angst posted that the Democrats are racist against whites and blacks in the attempt to get the Hispanic vote now, or the Hispanic vote in 2050 is saying there are no white supremacists?

You know, I dated a gal with her own definitions for cheating.  "Hooking up" "being with someone" there were soo many words.  The string of words was quite entertaining and I wasn't real emotionally invested so it and the other entertainment was worth it.  

Is your point that all conservatives aren't white supremacists?


----------



## toobfreak

PoliticalChic said:


> Or, to put it succinctly....another day, another Liberal lie.
> 
> 1. I publish truth with the diligence of a UN translator. Unfortunately, I can't convince our Liberal pals to do the same. Possibly, because if they did, they wouldn't be nearly as successful in convincing the dopes as they are.
> 
> 2. Case in point:....*.there is no such thing as a 'white supremacist'...*
> It is one of those terms, like 'boogey man' that is used to fuel other immature minds.
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Let's prove it:
> . *There are no white supremacists. *The term is a created 'term of art' to camouflage the real villains, the Democrats.
> 
> Neither being white, nor using the term 'white supremacists,' I looked up the term.
> 
> "*a person who believes that the white race is inherently superior to other races and that white people should have control over people of other races"*
> Definition of WHITE SUPREMACIST
> 
> 
> I really can't get too excited, nor see it as a pejorative, if any individual of any race sees his/her group as the very best, i.e., superior to any other group.
> The proof that it is a made-up smear, a chimera....the usual strategy of the Left, is the secondary phrase in the definition...*"and that white people should have control over people of other races"*
> 
> 
> Clearly this is totally bogus.
> 
> Or....*let's see some examples of any American leaders, white, black, yellow....who demand "control over people of other races"*
> 
> *There are none.
> QED....there is no such thing as "white supremacists."
> 
> 4. The real reason the Democrat push this bogus view is that without the black vote, they would never win a national election.....and, if it causes division and violence...that Party couldn't care less.
> 
> *
> 
> *5. "*Liberals lie all the time, but when they know they're vulnerable they lie even more than all the time. They're vulnerable on immigration. Even heroic, nonstop lying doesn't help -- as CNN has discovered.
> *
> So, naturally, the media have turned to their larger project of relentlessly trying to discredit conservatives as "white supremacists."
> White Supremacists Ate My Homework*




Well, there are whites.  There are Supremacists.  Therefore there must be white supremacists.  Where I find the lie is that being a nationalist equates to being a supremacist, and that only whites can be nationalist patriots and not blacks or any other race, just as with racism.  Most every hardcore racist I see is Black, not white.  Now the poor, there definitely are no poor in this country.  Everyone has money to burn.


----------



## bodecea

PoliticalChic said:


> Or, to put it succinctly....another day, another Liberal lie.
> 
> 1. I publish truth with the diligence of a UN translator. Unfortunately, I can't convince our Liberal pals to do the same. Possibly, because if they did, they wouldn't be nearly as successful in convincing the dopes as they are.
> 
> 2. Case in point:....*.there is no such thing as a 'white supremacist'...*
> It is one of those terms, like 'boogey man' that is used to fuel other immature minds.
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Let's prove it:
> . *There are no white supremacists. *The term is a created 'term of art' to camouflage the real villains, the Democrats.
> 
> Neither being white, nor using the term 'white supremacists,' I looked up the term.
> 
> "*a person who believes that the white race is inherently superior to other races and that white people should have control over people of other races"*
> Definition of WHITE SUPREMACIST
> 
> 
> I really can't get too excited, nor see it as a pejorative, if any individual of any race sees his/her group as the very best, i.e., superior to any other group.
> The proof that it is a made-up smear, a chimera....the usual strategy of the Left, is the secondary phrase in the definition...*"and that white people should have control over people of other races"*
> 
> 
> Clearly this is totally bogus.
> 
> Or....*let's see some examples of any American leaders, white, black, yellow....who demand "control over people of other races"*
> 
> *There are none.
> QED....there is no such thing as "white supremacists."
> 
> 4. The real reason the Democrat push this bogus view is that without the black vote, they would never win a national election.....and, if it causes division and violence...that Party couldn't care less.
> 
> *
> 
> *5. "*Liberals lie all the time, but when they know they're vulnerable they lie even more than all the time. They're vulnerable on immigration. Even heroic, nonstop lying doesn't help -- as CNN has discovered.
> *
> So, naturally, the media have turned to their larger project of relentlessly trying to discredit conservatives as "white supremacists."
> White Supremacists Ate My Homework*


No such thing as a white supremacist?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Third Party said:


> How would you define a White Nationalist? As an aside Political Chic, you look white in the photo.




100% lil' ol' Southern gal......Seoul, South Korea

...but more American than lots of those born here.


----------



## PoliticalChic

toobfreak said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or, to put it succinctly....another day, another Liberal lie.
> 
> 1. I publish truth with the diligence of a UN translator. Unfortunately, I can't convince our Liberal pals to do the same. Possibly, because if they did, they wouldn't be nearly as successful in convincing the dopes as they are.
> 
> 2. Case in point:....*.there is no such thing as a 'white supremacist'...*
> It is one of those terms, like 'boogey man' that is used to fuel other immature minds.
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Let's prove it:
> . *There are no white supremacists. *The term is a created 'term of art' to camouflage the real villains, the Democrats.
> 
> Neither being white, nor using the term 'white supremacists,' I looked up the term.
> 
> "*a person who believes that the white race is inherently superior to other races and that white people should have control over people of other races"*
> Definition of WHITE SUPREMACIST
> 
> 
> I really can't get too excited, nor see it as a pejorative, if any individual of any race sees his/her group as the very best, i.e., superior to any other group.
> The proof that it is a made-up smear, a chimera....the usual strategy of the Left, is the secondary phrase in the definition...*"and that white people should have control over people of other races"*
> 
> 
> Clearly this is totally bogus.
> 
> Or....*let's see some examples of any American leaders, white, black, yellow....who demand "control over people of other races"*
> 
> *There are none.
> QED....there is no such thing as "white supremacists."
> 
> 4. The real reason the Democrat push this bogus view is that without the black vote, they would never win a national election.....and, if it causes division and violence...that Party couldn't care less.
> 
> *
> 
> *5. "*Liberals lie all the time, but when they know they're vulnerable they lie even more than all the time. They're vulnerable on immigration. Even heroic, nonstop lying doesn't help -- as CNN has discovered.
> *
> So, naturally, the media have turned to their larger project of relentlessly trying to discredit conservatives as "white supremacists."
> White Supremacists Ate My Homework*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, there are whites.  There are Supremacists.  Therefore there must be white supremacists.  Where I find the lie is that being a nationalist equates to being a supremacist, and that only whites can be nationalist patriots and not blacks or any other race, just as with racism.  Most every hardcore racist I see is Black, not white.  Now the poor, there definitely are no poor in this country.  Everyone has money to burn.
Click to expand...



Neither being white, nor using the term 'white supremacists,' I looked up the term.

"*a person who believes that the white race is inherently superior to other races and that white people should have control over people of other races"*
Definition of WHITE SUPREMACIST


I really can't get too excited, nor see it as a pejorative, if any individual of any race sees his/her group as the very best, i.e., superior to any other group.
The proof that it is a made-up smear, a chimera....the usual strategy of the Left, is the secondary phrase in the definition...*"and that white people should have control over people of other races"*


Clearly this is totally bogus.

Or....*let's see some examples of any American leaders, white, black, yellow....who demand "control over people of other races"*

*There are none.
QED....there is no such thing as "white supremacists."*


----------



## PoliticalChic

bodecea said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or, to put it succinctly....another day, another Liberal lie.
> 
> 1. I publish truth with the diligence of a UN translator. Unfortunately, I can't convince our Liberal pals to do the same. Possibly, because if they did, they wouldn't be nearly as successful in convincing the dopes as they are.
> 
> 2. Case in point:....*.there is no such thing as a 'white supremacist'...*
> It is one of those terms, like 'boogey man' that is used to fuel other immature minds.
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Let's prove it:
> . *There are no white supremacists. *The term is a created 'term of art' to camouflage the real villains, the Democrats.
> 
> Neither being white, nor using the term 'white supremacists,' I looked up the term.
> 
> "*a person who believes that the white race is inherently superior to other races and that white people should have control over people of other races"*
> Definition of WHITE SUPREMACIST
> 
> 
> I really can't get too excited, nor see it as a pejorative, if any individual of any race sees his/her group as the very best, i.e., superior to any other group.
> The proof that it is a made-up smear, a chimera....the usual strategy of the Left, is the secondary phrase in the definition...*"and that white people should have control over people of other races"*
> 
> 
> Clearly this is totally bogus.
> 
> Or....*let's see some examples of any American leaders, white, black, yellow....who demand "control over people of other races"*
> 
> *There are none.
> QED....there is no such thing as "white supremacists."
> 
> 4. The real reason the Democrat push this bogus view is that without the black vote, they would never win a national election.....and, if it causes division and violence...that Party couldn't care less.
> 
> *
> 
> *5. "*Liberals lie all the time, but when they know they're vulnerable they lie even more than all the time. They're vulnerable on immigration. Even heroic, nonstop lying doesn't help -- as CNN has discovered.
> *
> So, naturally, the media have turned to their larger project of relentlessly trying to discredit conservatives as "white supremacists."
> White Supremacists Ate My Homework*
> 
> 
> 
> No such thing as a white supremacist?
Click to expand...




Neither being white, nor using the term 'white supremacists,' I looked up the term.

"*a person who believes that the white race is inherently superior to other races and that white people should have control over people of other races"*
Definition of WHITE SUPREMACIST


I really can't get too excited, nor see it as a pejorative, if any individual of any race sees his/her group as the very best, i.e., superior to any other group.
The proof that it is a made-up smear, a chimera....the usual strategy of the Left, is the secondary phrase in the definition...*"and that white people should have control over people of other races"*


Clearly this is totally bogus.

Or....*let's see some examples of any American leaders, white, black, yellow....who demand "control over people of other races"*

*There are none.
QED....there is no such thing as "white supremacists."



Put your Dinaro where you put your dinner, you dunce.*


----------



## PoliticalChic

6. "....apart from a few crackpots -- whom I assume exist in a country of 320 million people -- there are no "white supremacists." There were white supremacists 50 years ago, and they were all Democrats. (See my book Mugged: Racial Demagoguery from the Seventies to Obama.)

Today, "white supremacy" is nothing but a comfortable fantasy the left developed to explain its sick preoccupation with white people.

Talk about a manufactured crisis! The same people who love to snicker about Fox News viewers worrying about Sharia law sweeping the country are convinced that mythical "white supremacists" are hiding under every bed.
The whole concept is bogus. In my life, I've encountered a number of white people -- some of them are my best friends. *I've never heard any of them suggest that whites should rule over other races. "*
White Supremacists Ate My Homework


----------



## PoliticalChic

7. The Liberal’s creation of the ‘white supremacist’ fable falls under these rules:
Rule #1

Every argument from Democrats and Liberals is a misrepresentation, a fabrication, or a bald-faced lie.

and

Rule #2

To know what the Left is *guilty* of, just watch what they blame the other side of doing.


After all the Democrat Party is now running on full-blown anti-white racism.




8. “The whole concept is bogus. In my life, I've encountered a number of white people -- some of them are my best friends. I've never heard any of them suggest that whites should rule over other races. None of them has argued that a substandard white person should get a job over a more competent person just because he's white -- you know, what every other group openly advocates for itself. 

Newsweek's Nina Burleigh … casually asked to interview me about "white identity politics." 

I have nothing to do with "white identity politics." I don't know anyone who knows anyone who even knows what that means.” White Supremacists Ate My Homework



9. Same goes for the bogus ‘white privilege’ pretense….after all, in this majority white nation, the racial group with the highest income, and highest educational attainment….

….isn’t white.


----------



## PoliticalChic

10. After all the Democrat Party is now running on full-blown anti-white racism.



“… The New York Times hired Sarah Jeong, a Korean journalist who has posted such venomous anti-white tweets as: 

"White men are bullshit." 

"(F)**k white women lol." 

"White people have stopped breeding. (Y)ou'll all go extinct soon. (T)hat was my plan all along." 

"Dumbass f**king white people marking up the internet with their opinions like dogs pissing on fire hydrants." 

"#CancelWhitePeople." 

"Are white people genetically predisposed to burn faster in the sun, thus logically being only fit to live underground like groveling goblins?" 

"(O)h man it's kind of sick how much joy I get out of being cruel to old white men." 

There's no question but that such racist attacks would never be tolerated toward any other group. Jeong never apologized and happily took her seat on the Times' editorial board.”            
White Supremacists Ate My Homework


----------



## PoliticalChic

11. “Our cultural institutions regard the statement *"It's okay to be white" as hate speech.* Colleges instigate investigations whenever signs with that phrase appear on campus. Second-graders in this country are being *indoctrinated into "white privilege" ideology. *

Eventually people get tired of the left's fixation on "white people" -– the gratuitous *dumping on Western civilization, *the incessant sneering about "old white men," and the nonsense about "white privilege," as if every white person knows every other white person and is greased into jobs and promotions. 




Consider the current Gillette ad, "We Believe: The Best Men Can Be" … *The ad shows only white men harassing women -*- and being corrected by minority men. 

As long as they brought it up, every culture in the universe is galaxies more misogynistic than Western European culture.


When other groups talk about themselves, they instantly go to: _We rock, we're awesome!_* Only the descendants of white Western Europeans are not allowed to be proud of their culture. “ *
White Supremacists Ate My Homework


----------



## PoliticalChic

12.  OK….maybe there are ‘white supremacists’…..but if there are, *every last one of ‘em is a Democrat.*

It is the history of their party.



Here is the actual definition:
"*a person who believes that the white race is inherently superior to other races and that white people should have control over people of other races"*
Definition of WHITE SUPREMACIST



And here an actual white supremacist:

[Democrat] State Attorney General Eric Schneiderman called his Sri Lankan girlfriend *his “brown slave” and wanted her to refer to him as “Master,” the woman says.*

Democrat NY Attorney General continued.....


*"Ex: [DEMOCRAT] Schneiderman called me ‘brown slave,’ slapped me until I called him ‘Master’*
...and he’d slap me until I did,” Selvaratnam said.







“*He started calling me his ‘brown slave’ and demanding that I repeat that I was ‘his property.’”*
https://nypost.com/2018/05/07/ex-sc...lave-would-slap-me-until-i-called-him-master/



*Democrat white supremacist.....*


Did I mention....

The Democrat Party has always ....ALWAYS.....been the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship.


----------



## PoliticalChic

If there is a complaint about 'white supremacists' it should be based on* actual damage to blacks rather than on hurt feelings.*


14. Adults learned early on that *reality is defined by actions….not by words.*




There is this, the reality:

Tavis Smiley: 'Black People Will Have Lost Ground in Every Single Economic Indicator' Under Obama
Tavis Smiley: 'Black People Will Have Lost Ground in Every Single Economic Indicator' Under Obama

...and this...

2. Obama's US Civil Rights Commission, 2010 Report:
"The United States Commission on Civil Rights (Commission) is pleased to transmit this report, The Impact of Illegal Immigration on the Wages and Employment Opportunities of Black Workers. A panel of experts briefed members of the Commission on April 4, 2008 regarding the evidence for economic loss and job opportunity costs to black workers attributable to illegal immigration. The panelists also described non-economic factors contributing to the depression of black wages’ and employment rates.

*Illegal immigration to the United States in recent decades has tended to depress both wages and employment rates for low-skilled American citizens, a disproportionate number of whom are black men."*
USCCR:  Page Not Found

Pretty much makes Obama more of an enemy to the black community than any mutterings about white supremacy.





Instead of actual support for  black community, the Liberals simply make false claims about the other side; it's a lot easier than actually helping.


Democrats, the only racists.


----------



## SandSquid

PoliticalChic said:


> Neither being white, nor using the term 'white supremacists,' I looked up the term.
> 
> "*a person who believes that the white race is inherently superior to other races and that white people should have control over people of other races"*
> Definition of WHITE SUPREMACIST



"whites will become a racial minority."

And why does he want Whites to have the majority? 

"When whites become a “racial minority,” they won’t be treated well"  

So he wants the majority to keep control over people of other races that way they can't treat whites poorly.  

Literally a textbook example of your definition.  

And Arthur Jones.  Republican candidate in Illinois.   member of the National Socialist White People's Party, and speaker for KKK events.  

Said he was upset Trump "surrounded himself with hordes of Jews including a Jew in his own family, that punk named Jared Kushner", and moved on to say that Trump was "nothing but a puppet … this Jew-loving fool"


----------



## SandSquid

PoliticalChic said:


> There is this, the reality:
> 
> Tavis Smiley: 'Black People Will Have Lost Ground in Every Single Economic Indicator' Under Obama
> Tavis Smiley: 'Black People Will Have Lost Ground in Every Single Economic Indicator' Under Obama
> 
> .
> 
> Democrats, the only racists.



Tavis had a lot of egg on his face for trying to make that claim once the proof came out years ago.  

So the actual article says ""The data *is* going to indicate sadly that *when the Obama administration is over*, black people will have lost ground in every single leading economic indicator category"

And lets start nice and simple.  African American unemployment from the Bureau of Labor. 

January of 2009 (Month Obama took over) 12.7% unemployment

January 2017 (Month Obama left), 7.7% unemployment.

WOW.  

According to Census.gov, median income grew $5000 a year for African Americans under Obama.

Poverty rate dropped by over 6% for African Americans in Obama's tenure.  




So my question.....   This data was clearly old and his statement was obviously based on what he projected, things where we have data today to actually conclude whether his belief was right or not.  

Was your use of a projection based on old and incomplete data (that we now have and could use) intentional?  Did you think to yourself "this makes my point even though I know it is a lie, so I will use this information"

Or was this just that you really are not educated on this subject which you are speaking on and thought an estimate of data from 6 years ago was better than the actual data from the Bureau of Labor and Census and current information?  

Was it ignorance, or were you intentionally trying to denigrate a black president in your attempt to prove white supremacism isn't real?  

If it was ignorance, I think you need to step away for a while and actually educate yourself on this topic before trying to make any future points.  

If it was intentionally trying to mislead people into believing that white supremacism doesn't exist through using false data, I think we are done here.  



And if you would like to talk actual actions, please, defend the piles of blind studies where names on resume's are changed to "historically African American" names and call back rates fall precipitously?  

Meta-analysis of field experiments shows no change in racial discrimination in hiring over time

You want to know where the term "white Privelage" comes from?  

*It is because they aren't just words, but backed by ACTIONS.  *


----------



## SandSquid

PoliticalChic said:


> "*a person who believes that the white race is inherently superior to other races and that white people should have control over people of other races"*
> Definition of WHITE SUPREMACIST
> 
> 
> I really can't get too excited, nor see it as a pejorative, if any individual of any race sees his/her group as the very best, i.e., superior to any other group.



Wow.  You literally are making your belief that dictionary defined white Supremacism is ok?    

Not control over others based on his intelligence, the vote of the people, or abilities, but simply because of race being better than theirs should be enough to have control?  

Ughhh, never mind.   That's just gross.  

I thought people like Alexander Stephens (Former VP of the Confederacy) were long dead.  Now I hear you saying his claims for the Confederacy are something that isn't worrisome...   

"Our new government is founded upon exactly the opposite idea; its foundations are laid, its corner- stone rests, upon the great truth that the negro is not equal to the white man; that slavery subordination to the superior race is his natural and normal condition."  -A. Stephens

Yes, that's White Supremacy.  And yes it sucks that White Supremacists and their supporters don't see an issue with that.


----------



## PoliticalChic

SandSquid said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neither being white, nor using the term 'white supremacists,' I looked up the term.
> 
> "*a person who believes that the white race is inherently superior to other races and that white people should have control over people of other races"*
> Definition of WHITE SUPREMACIST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "whites will become a racial minority."
> 
> And why does he want Whites to have the majority?
> 
> "When whites become a “racial minority,” they won’t be treated well"
> 
> So he wants the majority to keep control over people of other races that way they can't treat whites poorly.
> 
> Literally a textbook example of your definition.
> 
> And Arthur Jones.  Republican candidate in Illinois.   member of the National Socialist White People's Party, and speaker for KKK events.
> 
> Said he was upset Trump "surrounded himself with hordes of Jews including a Jew in his own family, that punk named Jared Kushner", and moved on to say that Trump was "nothing but a puppet … this Jew-loving fool"
Click to expand...




You linked to my post....and appear to be quoting me.....but I never said any of those things.


Here's what I say: there are no white supremacists, at least not in actual officials or well known folks on the Right.



And I prove it here:

*There are no white supremacists. *The term is a created 'term of art' to camouflage the real villains, the Democrats.

Neither being white, nor using the term 'white supremacists,' I looked up the term.

"*a person who believes that the white race is inherently superior to other races and that white people should have control over people of other races"*
Definition of WHITE SUPREMACIST


I really can't get too excited, nor see it as a pejorative, if any individual of any race sees his/her group as the very best, i.e., superior to any other group.
The proof that it is a made-up smear, a chimera....the usual strategy of the Left, is the secondary phrase in the definition...*"and that white people should have control over people of other races"*


Clearly this is totally bogus.

Or....*let's see some examples of any American leaders, white, black, yellow....who demand "control over people of other races"*

*There are none.
QED....there is no such thing as "white supremacists."*
*



Remember this:

I publish truth with the diligence of a UN translator.


*


----------



## PoliticalChic

SandSquid said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neither being white, nor using the term 'white supremacists,' I looked up the term.
> 
> "*a person who believes that the white race is inherently superior to other races and that white people should have control over people of other races"*
> Definition of WHITE SUPREMACIST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "whites will become a racial minority."
> 
> And why does he want Whites to have the majority?
> 
> "When whites become a “racial minority,” they won’t be treated well"
> 
> So he wants the majority to keep control over people of other races that way they can't treat whites poorly.
> 
> Literally a textbook example of your definition.
> 
> And Arthur Jones.  Republican candidate in Illinois.   member of the National Socialist White People's Party, and speaker for KKK events.
> 
> Said he was upset Trump "surrounded himself with hordes of Jews including a Jew in his own family, that punk named Jared Kushner", and moved on to say that Trump was "nothing but a puppet … this Jew-loving fool"
Click to expand...




You linked to my post....and appear to be quoting me.....but I never said any of those things.


Here's what I say: there are no white supremacists, at least not in actual officials or well known folks on the Right.



And I prove it here


PoliticalChic said:


> Or, to put it succinctly....another day, another Liberal lie.
> 
> 1. I publish truth with the diligence of a UN translator. Unfortunately, I can't convince our Liberal pals to do the same. Possibly, because if they did, they wouldn't be nearly as successful in convincing the dopes as they are.
> 
> 2. Case in point:....*.there is no such thing as a 'white supremacist'...*
> It is one of those terms, like 'boogey man' that is used to fuel other immature minds.
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Let's prove it:
> . *There are no white supremacists. *The term is a created 'term of art' to camouflage the real villains, the Democrats.
> 
> Neither being white, nor using the term 'white supremacists,' I looked up the term.
> 
> "*a person who believes that the white race is inherently superior to other races and that white people should have control over people of other races"*
> Definition of WHITE SUPREMACIST
> 
> 
> I really can't get too excited, nor see it as a pejorative, if any individual of any race sees his/her group as the very best, i.e., superior to any other group.
> The proof that it is a made-up smear, a chimera....the usual strategy of the Left, is the secondary phrase in the definition...*"and that white people should have control over people of other races"*
> 
> 
> Clearly this is totally bogus.
> 
> Or....*let's see some examples of any American leaders, white, black, yellow....who demand "control over people of other races"*
> 
> *There are none.
> QED....there is no such thing as "white supremacists."
> 
> 4. The real reason the Democrat push this bogus view is that without the black vote, they would never win a national election.....and, if it causes division and violence...that Party couldn't care less.
> 
> *
> 
> *5. "*Liberals lie all the time, but when they know they're vulnerable they lie even more than all the time. They're vulnerable on immigration. Even heroic, nonstop lying doesn't help -- as CNN has discovered.
> *
> So, naturally, the media have turned to their larger project of relentlessly trying to discredit conservatives as "white supremacists."
> White Supremacists Ate My Homework*





"Unemployment claims have hit a 45-year low.  African-American unemployment stands at the lowest rate ever recorded, and Hispanic American unemployment has also reached the lowest levels in history."
President Donald J. Trump's State of the Union Address | The White House


----------



## Crixus

Mac1958 said:


> Well, she says there's no racism, so I guess that means that can't be any white supremacists.
> 
> I guess that's that!
> 
> 
> .





When’s the last time you saw one that wasn’t on TV? And what happens when they show up in any number in public?


----------



## PoliticalChic

SandSquid said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "*a person who believes that the white race is inherently superior to other races and that white people should have control over people of other races"*
> Definition of WHITE SUPREMACIST
> 
> 
> I really can't get too excited, nor see it as a pejorative, if any individual of any race sees his/her group as the very best, i.e., superior to any other group.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  You literally are making your belief that dictionary defined white Supremacism is ok?
> 
> Not control over others based on his intelligence, the vote of the people, or abilities, but simply because of race being better than theirs should be enough to have control?
> 
> Ughhh, never mind.   That's just gross.
> 
> I thought people like Alexander Stephens (Former VP of the Confederacy) were long dead.  Now I hear you saying his claims for the Confederacy are something that isn't worrisome...
> 
> "Our new government is founded upon exactly the opposite idea; its foundations are laid, its corner- stone rests, upon the great truth that the negro is not equal to the white man; that slavery subordination to the superior race is his natural and normal condition."  -A. Stephens
> 
> Yes, that's White Supremacy.  And yes it sucks that White Supremacists and their supporters don't see an issue with that.
Click to expand...




There is no 'white supremacy' on the Right...but there is anti-white racism from the Left.


Nor is there any institutional racism in this nation....


It has long been know that *simple, traditional*, *rules would keep anyone....anyone....from ending up in poverty.* They are no secret:


" The Brookings Institution has spent a great deal of effort studying this issue.

Brookings whittled down a lot of analysis into *three simple rules. You can avoid poverty by:*

1. Graduating from high school.

2. Waiting to get married until after 21 and do not have children till after being married.

3. Having a full-time job.


*If you do all those three things, your chance of falling into poverty is just 2 percent .*Meanwhile, you’ll have a 74 percent chance of being in the middle class.

*Applies to everyone*
These rules apply to all races and ethnic groups. Breaking these rules is becoming more commonplace, unfortunately, for all racial groups."
Three rules for staying out of poverty




So...you're a government school grad, huh?


----------



## Mac1958

Crixus said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, she says there's no racism, so I guess that means that can't be any white supremacists.
> 
> I guess that's that!
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When’s the last time you saw one that wasn’t on TV? And what happens when they show up in any number in public?
Click to expand...

I don't know.

What's the point?
.


----------



## SandSquid

PoliticalChic said:


> "Unemployment claims have hit a 45-year low.  African-American unemployment stands at the lowest rate ever recorded, and Hispanic American unemployment has also reached the lowest levels in history."
> President Donald J. Trump's State of the Union Address | The White House



Intersting.  So unemployment for blacks fell 3.3% in the last two years under Obama. 

That trend hit the brakes, falling just .9% in the first two years under trump and over the last 9 months has actually gone up, the largest increase of unemployment among african americans in a sustained period of time since George W Bush.

So your belief is that turning a downward trend for black unemployment into an upward one is the solution?

Damn either you are that dumb, or more racist than I thought.


----------



## Crixus

Mac1958 said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, she says there's no racism, so I guess that means that can't be any white supremacists.
> 
> I guess that's that!
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When’s the last time you saw one that wasn’t on TV? And what happens when they show up in any number in public?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know.
> 
> What's the point?
> .
Click to expand...




It’s pretty obvious. Years ago I lived in Tennessee in a place called Piny Flats, on Deerlick road. Where Deer lick road hit highway 421 which if I remember went to Johnson city if you turned right, and Bristol VA if you went left. Straight ahead was a steel post that most of the time was black with a red KKK on it. Those guys tried to show up, you knew it was time because the post was painted white with black KKK on it. There, in the state that gets credit for giving birth to the KKK the community called the police and the county hit them with every fine the could until they cut down the post and moved away. There is no white supremacy movement except on TV, and under the bed with all the other monsters.


----------



## Mac1958

Crixus said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, she says there's no racism, so I guess that means that can't be any white supremacists.
> 
> I guess that's that!
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When’s the last time you saw one that wasn’t on TV? And what happens when they show up in any number in public?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know.
> 
> What's the point?
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s pretty obvious. Years ago I lived in Tennessee in a place called Piny Flats, on Deerlick road. Where Deer lick road hit highway 421 which if I remember went to Johnson city if you turned right, and Bristol VA if you went left. Straight ahead was a steel post that most of the time was black with a red KKK on it. Those guys tried to show up, you knew it was time because the post was painted white with black KKK on it. There, in the state that gets credit for giving birth to the KKK the community called the police and the county hit them with every fine the could until they cut down the post and moved away. There is no white supremacy movement except on TV, and under the bed with all the other monsters.
Click to expand...

I said nothing about a "white supremacy movement".  My point was that old fashioned, mouth-breathing, buttcrack-scratching, ignorance-spewing white racism still exists at enough of a level to matter.  And for the Right to deny that only plays right into the hands of the PC/Identity Politics zombies on the Left.
.


----------



## SandSquid

PoliticalChic said:


> " *The Brookings Institution has spent a great deal of effort studying this issue.*




Yay the Brookings institute..   YOUR SOURCE.

"The results of the enslavement, disenfranchisement and exclusion of black Americans remain visible and vivid in 21st century America....   It is not accidental that the two demographic groups who have endured the most profound state-sanctioned segregation and deeply inculcated and brutal racism are the two groups today which have the poorest life outcomes."



The century gap: Low economic mobility for black men, 150 years after the Civil War

A New Deal for poor African-American and Native-American boys

https://www.brookings.edu/wp-conten...aluation-Assets-Black-Neighborhoods_final.pdf

And of course their report how a majority white group devalues the homes in black neighborhoods beyond what should be expected based on facts, which keeps blacks from earning wealth.  



Thank you so much.  You just literally defined a source as proof, and that source specifically proves white Supremacism exists today especially at a unite the *RIGHT* rally..

When white supremacy came to Virginia




Done.   Thank you for debunking yourself utterly with your own sources. 







Simple final question.  The Brookings institute has held that belief and backed with reports for decades. 

Were you just uneducated AGAIN on the topic which you are speaking with no clue but making words and hoping they stuck?

Or are you actually trying to intentionally hide that proof of white supremacism and it's real impacts upon the black community to be a voice for those white supremacists?


----------



## Crixus

Mac1958 said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, she says there's no racism, so I guess that means that can't be any white supremacists.
> 
> I guess that's that!
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When’s the last time you saw one that wasn’t on TV? And what happens when they show up in any number in public?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know.
> 
> What's the point?
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s pretty obvious. Years ago I lived in Tennessee in a place called Piny Flats, on Deerlick road. Where Deer lick road hit highway 421 which if I remember went to Johnson city if you turned right, and Bristol VA if you went left. Straight ahead was a steel post that most of the time was black with a red KKK on it. Those guys tried to show up, you knew it was time because the post was painted white with black KKK on it. There, in the state that gets credit for giving birth to the KKK the community called the police and the county hit them with every fine the could until they cut down the post and moved away. There is no white supremacy movement except on TV, and under the bed with all the other monsters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said nothing about a "white supremacy movement".  My point was that old fashioned, mouth-breathing, buttcrack-scratching, ignorance-spewing white racism still exists at enough of a level to matter.  And for the Right to deny that only plays right into the hands of the PC/Identity Politics zombies on the Left.
> .
Click to expand...



Please provide a real excample. None of this Smallet crap. Who and when?


----------



## Marion Morrison

PoliticalChic said:


> 12.  OK….maybe there are ‘white supremacists’…..but if there are, *every last one of ‘em is a Democrat.*
> 
> It is the history of their party.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the actual definition:
> "*a person who believes that the white race is inherently superior to other races and that white people should have control over people of other races"*
> Definition of WHITE SUPREMACIST
> 
> 
> 
> And here an actual white supremacist:
> 
> [Democrat] State Attorney General Eric Schneiderman called his Sri Lankan girlfriend *his “brown slave” and wanted her to refer to him as “Master,” the woman says.*
> 
> Democrat NY Attorney General continued.....
> 
> 
> *"Ex: [DEMOCRAT] Schneiderman called me ‘brown slave,’ slapped me until I called him ‘Master’*
> ...and he’d slap me until I did,” Selvaratnam said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “*He started calling me his ‘brown slave’ and demanding that I repeat that I was ‘his property.’”*
> https://nypost.com/2018/05/07/ex-sc...lave-would-slap-me-until-i-called-him-master/
> 
> 
> 
> *Democrat white supremacist.....*
> 
> 
> Did I mention....
> 
> The Democrat Party has always ....ALWAYS.....been the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship.



You can see the sadism in his eyes.

In b4 the board's black racists!


----------



## Mac1958

Crixus said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, she says there's no racism, so I guess that means that can't be any white supremacists.
> 
> I guess that's that!
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When’s the last time you saw one that wasn’t on TV? And what happens when they show up in any number in public?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know.
> 
> What's the point?
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s pretty obvious. Years ago I lived in Tennessee in a place called Piny Flats, on Deerlick road. Where Deer lick road hit highway 421 which if I remember went to Johnson city if you turned right, and Bristol VA if you went left. Straight ahead was a steel post that most of the time was black with a red KKK on it. Those guys tried to show up, you knew it was time because the post was painted white with black KKK on it. There, in the state that gets credit for giving birth to the KKK the community called the police and the county hit them with every fine the could until they cut down the post and moved away. There is no white supremacy movement except on TV, and under the bed with all the other monsters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said nothing about a "white supremacy movement".  My point was that old fashioned, mouth-breathing, buttcrack-scratching, ignorance-spewing white racism still exists at enough of a level to matter.  And for the Right to deny that only plays right into the hands of the PC/Identity Politics zombies on the Left.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Please provide a real excample. None of this Smallet crap. Who and when?
Click to expand...

Holy crap.  Never mind.

PC Zombies also claim that PC doesn't exist.  I don't know how to respond to denials of the obvious.  It's not worth it.
.


----------



## PoliticalChic

SandSquid said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Unemployment claims have hit a 45-year low.  African-American unemployment stands at the lowest rate ever recorded, and Hispanic American unemployment has also reached the lowest levels in history."
> President Donald J. Trump's State of the Union Address | The White House
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intersting.  So unemployment for blacks fell 3.3% in the last two years under Obama.
> 
> That trend hit the brakes, falling just .9% in the first two years under trump and over the last 9 months has actually gone up, the largest increase of unemployment among african americans in a sustained period of time since George W Bush.
> 
> So your belief is that turning a downward trend for black unemployment into an upward one is the solution?
> 
> Damn either you are that dumb, or more racist than I thought.
Click to expand...



As soon as you lose the argument you default to 'you racist, you!!'



Wanna see a real 'racist'?


Hussein Obama....threw blacks under the bus:

Obama's US Civil Rights Commission, 2010 Report:
"The United States Commission on Civil Rights (Commission) is pleased to transmit this report, The Impact of Illegal Immigration on the Wages and Employment Opportunities of Black Workers. A panel of experts briefed members of the Commission on April 4, 2008 regarding the evidence for economic loss and job opportunity costs to black workers attributable to illegal immigration. The panelists also described non-economic factors contributing to the depression of black wages and employment rates.

* Illegal immigration to the United States in recent decades has tended to depress both wages and employment rates for low-skilled American citizens, a disproportionate number of whom are black men."*
USCCR:  Page Not Found

https://www.usccr.gov/pubs/docs/IllegImmig_10-14-10_430pm.pdf

Wanna give Barack an 'attaboy'?




So I was correct about you being a government school grad, huh?


----------



## PoliticalChic

SandSquid said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> " *The Brookings Institution has spent a great deal of effort studying this issue.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay the Brookings institute..   YOUR SOURCE.
> 
> "The results of the enslavement, disenfranchisement and exclusion of black Americans remain visible and vivid in 21st century America....   It is not accidental that the two demographic groups who have endured the most profound state-sanctioned segregation and deeply inculcated and brutal racism are the two groups today which have the poorest life outcomes."
> 
> 
> 
> The century gap: Low economic mobility for black men, 150 years after the Civil War
> 
> A New Deal for poor African-American and Native-American boys
> 
> https://www.brookings.edu/wp-conten...aluation-Assets-Black-Neighborhoods_final.pdf
> 
> And of course their report how a majority white group devalues the homes in black neighborhoods beyond what should be expected based on facts, which keeps blacks from earning wealth.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much.  You just literally defined a source as proof, and that source specifically proves white Supremacism exists today especially at a unite the *RIGHT* rally..
> 
> When white supremacy came to Virginia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Done.   Thank you for debunking yourself utterly with your own sources.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simple final question.  The Brookings institute has held that belief and backed with reports for decades.
> 
> Were you just uneducated AGAIN on the topic which you are speaking with no clue but making words and hoping they stuck?
> 
> Or are you actually trying to intentionally hide that proof of white supremacism and it's real impacts upon the black community to be a voice for those white supremacists?
Click to expand...




Soooo....you wanna change the subject?



This is the subject:



1. Graduating from high school.

2. Waiting to get married until after 21 and do not have children till after being married.

3. Having a full-time job.


I don't allow morons like you to alter the focus.


----------



## Crixus

Mac1958 said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> When’s the last time you saw one that wasn’t on TV? And what happens when they show up in any number in public?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know.
> 
> What's the point?
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s pretty obvious. Years ago I lived in Tennessee in a place called Piny Flats, on Deerlick road. Where Deer lick road hit highway 421 which if I remember went to Johnson city if you turned right, and Bristol VA if you went left. Straight ahead was a steel post that most of the time was black with a red KKK on it. Those guys tried to show up, you knew it was time because the post was painted white with black KKK on it. There, in the state that gets credit for giving birth to the KKK the community called the police and the county hit them with every fine the could until they cut down the post and moved away. There is no white supremacy movement except on TV, and under the bed with all the other monsters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said nothing about a "white supremacy movement".  My point was that old fashioned, mouth-breathing, buttcrack-scratching, ignorance-spewing white racism still exists at enough of a level to matter.  And for the Right to deny that only plays right into the hands of the PC/Identity Politics zombies on the Left.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Please provide a real excample. None of this Smallet crap. Who and when?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holy crap.  Never mind.
> 
> PC Zombies also claim that PC doesn't exist.  I don't know how to respond to denials of the obvious.  It's not worth it.
> .
Click to expand...




So you can’t google anything past 1975 or so? Nothing on TV of a bunch of white dudes beating the crap out of a black guy? Let’s see what there is out there, there is LA 1992, there are the Black lives matter people beating a retarded white dude then you got the wannabe black Jews trying to incite violence with a 16 year d kid. Can you find ANY instance where a group of white men, heads shaved, black Dr martins with red shoe laces has done this to a black person on national TV and gotten away with it? Your post was a sign of weaknesses that’s typical of the rabid centrist. No facts to back it up, and pretty much tossed out there just so something gets said. That post was like saying, “uhhhhhh, ummmm.


----------



## Mac1958

Crixus said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know.
> 
> What's the point?
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s pretty obvious. Years ago I lived in Tennessee in a place called Piny Flats, on Deerlick road. Where Deer lick road hit highway 421 which if I remember went to Johnson city if you turned right, and Bristol VA if you went left. Straight ahead was a steel post that most of the time was black with a red KKK on it. Those guys tried to show up, you knew it was time because the post was painted white with black KKK on it. There, in the state that gets credit for giving birth to the KKK the community called the police and the county hit them with every fine the could until they cut down the post and moved away. There is no white supremacy movement except on TV, and under the bed with all the other monsters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said nothing about a "white supremacy movement".  My point was that old fashioned, mouth-breathing, buttcrack-scratching, ignorance-spewing white racism still exists at enough of a level to matter.  And for the Right to deny that only plays right into the hands of the PC/Identity Politics zombies on the Left.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Please provide a real excample. None of this Smallet crap. Who and when?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holy crap.  Never mind.
> 
> PC Zombies also claim that PC doesn't exist.  I don't know how to respond to denials of the obvious.  It's not worth it.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you can’t google anything past 1975 or so? Nothing on TV of a bunch of white dudes beating the crap out of a black guy? Let’s see what there is out there, there is LA 1992, there are the Black lives matter people beating a retarded white dude then you got the wannabe black Jews trying to incite violence with a 16 year d kid. Can you find ANY instance where a group of white men, heads shaved, black Dr martins with red shoe laces has done this to a black person on national TV and gotten away with it? Your post was a sign of weaknesses that’s typical of the rabid centrist. No facts to back it up, and pretty much tossed out there just so something gets said. That post was like saying, “uhhhhhh, ummmm.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I knew that would be next.

Here you go.
.


----------



## Crixus

Mac1958 said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s pretty obvious. Years ago I lived in Tennessee in a place called Piny Flats, on Deerlick road. Where Deer lick road hit highway 421 which if I remember went to Johnson city if you turned right, and Bristol VA if you went left. Straight ahead was a steel post that most of the time was black with a red KKK on it. Those guys tried to show up, you knew it was time because the post was painted white with black KKK on it. There, in the state that gets credit for giving birth to the KKK the community called the police and the county hit them with every fine the could until they cut down the post and moved away. There is no white supremacy movement except on TV, and under the bed with all the other monsters.
> 
> 
> 
> I said nothing about a "white supremacy movement".  My point was that old fashioned, mouth-breathing, buttcrack-scratching, ignorance-spewing white racism still exists at enough of a level to matter.  And for the Right to deny that only plays right into the hands of the PC/Identity Politics zombies on the Left.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Please provide a real excample. None of this Smallet crap. Who and when?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holy crap.  Never mind.
> 
> PC Zombies also claim that PC doesn't exist.  I don't know how to respond to denials of the obvious.  It's not worth it.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you can’t google anything past 1975 or so? Nothing on TV of a bunch of white dudes beating the crap out of a black guy? Let’s see what there is out there, there is LA 1992, there are the Black lives matter people beating a retarded white dude then you got the wannabe black Jews trying to incite violence with a 16 year d kid. Can you find ANY instance where a group of white men, heads shaved, black Dr martins with red shoe laces has done this to a black person on national TV and gotten away with it? Your post was a sign of weaknesses that’s typical of the rabid centrist. No facts to back it up, and pretty much tossed out there just so something gets said. That post was like saying, “uhhhhhh, ummmm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I knew that would be next.
> 
> Here you go.
> .
Click to expand...



Yet another very predictable move that a rabid centrist typically makes. You just went from PC zombie to political fundamentalist. Next will likely be racist. Honestly, if you think about it, the rabid centrist is quite cowardly. They will never speak the truth, even when they are looking at it. They just say and do what needs to be done to get by. In this case, the rabid centrist simply can not provide an excample of what I asked for. I would like to see an instance of white on black violence like what we saw in LA1992, the white retarded guy being beat up by black lives matter or the wannabe black Jews bullying school kids. Instead you deflect. Weak sauce. You are a smart guy. I expected more.


----------



## Mac1958

Crixus said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I said nothing about a "white supremacy movement".  My point was that old fashioned, mouth-breathing, buttcrack-scratching, ignorance-spewing white racism still exists at enough of a level to matter.  And for the Right to deny that only plays right into the hands of the PC/Identity Politics zombies on the Left.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please provide a real excample. None of this Smallet crap. Who and when?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holy crap.  Never mind.
> 
> PC Zombies also claim that PC doesn't exist.  I don't know how to respond to denials of the obvious.  It's not worth it.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you can’t google anything past 1975 or so? Nothing on TV of a bunch of white dudes beating the crap out of a black guy? Let’s see what there is out there, there is LA 1992, there are the Black lives matter people beating a retarded white dude then you got the wannabe black Jews trying to incite violence with a 16 year d kid. Can you find ANY instance where a group of white men, heads shaved, black Dr martins with red shoe laces has done this to a black person on national TV and gotten away with it? Your post was a sign of weaknesses that’s typical of the rabid centrist. No facts to back it up, and pretty much tossed out there just so something gets said. That post was like saying, “uhhhhhh, ummmm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I knew that would be next.
> 
> Here you go.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yet another very predictable move that a rabid centrist typically makes. You just went from PC zombie to political fundamentalist. Next will likely be racist. Honestly, if you think about it, the rabid centrist is quite cowardly. They will never speak the truth, even when they are looking at it. They just say and do what needs to be done to get by. In this case, the rabid centrist simply can not provide an excample of what I asked for. I would like to see an instance of white on black violence like what we saw in LA1992, the white retarded guy being beat up by black lives matter or the wannabe black Jews bullying school kids. Instead you deflect. Weak sauce. You are a smart guy. I expected more.
Click to expand...

If you don't believe racism still exists, great.

The PC Zombies thank you.
.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Crixus said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I said nothing about a "white supremacy movement".  My point was that old fashioned, mouth-breathing, buttcrack-scratching, ignorance-spewing white racism still exists at enough of a level to matter.  And for the Right to deny that only plays right into the hands of the PC/Identity Politics zombies on the Left.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please provide a real excample. None of this Smallet crap. Who and when?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holy crap.  Never mind.
> 
> PC Zombies also claim that PC doesn't exist.  I don't know how to respond to denials of the obvious.  It's not worth it.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you can’t google anything past 1975 or so? Nothing on TV of a bunch of white dudes beating the crap out of a black guy? Let’s see what there is out there, there is LA 1992, there are the Black lives matter people beating a retarded white dude then you got the wannabe black Jews trying to incite violence with a 16 year d kid. Can you find ANY instance where a group of white men, heads shaved, black Dr martins with red shoe laces has done this to a black person on national TV and gotten away with it? Your post was a sign of weaknesses that’s typical of the rabid centrist. No facts to back it up, and pretty much tossed out there just so something gets said. That post was like saying, “uhhhhhh, ummmm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I knew that would be next.
> 
> Here you go.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yet another very predictable move that a rabid centrist typically makes. You just went from PC zombie to political fundamentalist. Next will likely be racist. Honestly, if you think about it, the rabid centrist is quite cowardly. They will never speak the truth, even when they are looking at it. They just say and do what needs to be done to get by. In this case, the rabid centrist simply can not provide an excample of what I asked for. I would like to see an instance of white on black violence like what we saw in LA1992, the white retarded guy being beat up by black lives matter or the wannabe black Jews bullying school kids. Instead you deflect. Weak sauce. You are a smart guy. I expected more.
Click to expand...



"... a rabid centrist ...."


Nice!


I call him a 'fence sitter'....but your appellation has a nice ring to it!


----------



## Mac1958

PoliticalChic said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please provide a real excample. None of this Smallet crap. Who and when?
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crap.  Never mind.
> 
> PC Zombies also claim that PC doesn't exist.  I don't know how to respond to denials of the obvious.  It's not worth it.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you can’t google anything past 1975 or so? Nothing on TV of a bunch of white dudes beating the crap out of a black guy? Let’s see what there is out there, there is LA 1992, there are the Black lives matter people beating a retarded white dude then you got the wannabe black Jews trying to incite violence with a 16 year d kid. Can you find ANY instance where a group of white men, heads shaved, black Dr martins with red shoe laces has done this to a black person on national TV and gotten away with it? Your post was a sign of weaknesses that’s typical of the rabid centrist. No facts to back it up, and pretty much tossed out there just so something gets said. That post was like saying, “uhhhhhh, ummmm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I knew that would be next.
> 
> Here you go.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yet another very predictable move that a rabid centrist typically makes. You just went from PC zombie to political fundamentalist. Next will likely be racist. Honestly, if you think about it, the rabid centrist is quite cowardly. They will never speak the truth, even when they are looking at it. They just say and do what needs to be done to get by. In this case, the rabid centrist simply can not provide an excample of what I asked for. I would like to see an instance of white on black violence like what we saw in LA1992, the white retarded guy being beat up by black lives matter or the wannabe black Jews bullying school kids. Instead you deflect. Weak sauce. You are a smart guy. I expected more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "... a rabid centrist ...."
> 
> 
> Nice!
> 
> 
> I call him a 'fence sitter'....but your appellation has a nice ring to it!
Click to expand...

And the link at the end of the second line of my sig proves you both to be liars.

The thread in which I happily disembowel a Regressive Leftist. 

That's just how fundies are.  You're always fascinating to observe, so thanks.
.


----------



## Crixus

I will pass on an indecent that happened where I work awhile bac


Mac1958 said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please provide a real excample. None of this Smallet crap. Who and when?
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crap.  Never mind.
> 
> PC Zombies also claim that PC doesn't exist.  I don't know how to respond to denials of the obvious.  It's not worth it.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you can’t google anything past 1975 or so? Nothing on TV of a bunch of white dudes beating the crap out of a black guy? Let’s see what there is out there, there is LA 1992, there are the Black lives matter people beating a retarded white dude then you got the wannabe black Jews trying to incite violence with a 16 year d kid. Can you find ANY instance where a group of white men, heads shaved, black Dr martins with red shoe laces has done this to a black person on national TV and gotten away with it? Your post was a sign of weaknesses that’s typical of the rabid centrist. No facts to back it up, and pretty much tossed out there just so something gets said. That post was like saying, “uhhhhhh, ummmm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I knew that would be next.
> 
> Here you go.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yet another very predictable move that a rabid centrist typically makes. You just went from PC zombie to political fundamentalist. Next will likely be racist. Honestly, if you think about it, the rabid centrist is quite cowardly. They will never speak the truth, even when they are looking at it. They just say and do what needs to be done to get by. In this case, the rabid centrist simply can not provide an excample of what I asked for. I would like to see an instance of white on black violence like what we saw in LA1992, the white retarded guy being beat up by black lives matter or the wannabe black Jews bullying school kids. Instead you deflect. Weak sauce. You are a smart guy. I expected more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't believe racism still exists, great.
> 
> The PC Zombies thank you.
> .
Click to expand...




Another move typically associated with the rabid centrist. Never said racism didn’t exist. I will say it’s not an issue any non white race can claim as a reason for them being kept down. Non whites have hundreds of different ways they can go to collage, non citizens have even more like not having to pay in state tuition at collage. Non whites have it better here then any other country in the world. Proof? Look how many have either killed or sold their children south of our border to get here. So yeah, you will have some dummy say stupid crap, run their mouthes, but if you are a non white person America is the best place in earth to be. My proof is none of them are leaving.


----------



## Crixus

Mac1958 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crap.  Never mind.
> 
> PC Zombies also claim that PC doesn't exist.  I don't know how to respond to denials of the obvious.  It's not worth it.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you can’t google anything past 1975 or so? Nothing on TV of a bunch of white dudes beating the crap out of a black guy? Let’s see what there is out there, there is LA 1992, there are the Black lives matter people beating a retarded white dude then you got the wannabe black Jews trying to incite violence with a 16 year d kid. Can you find ANY instance where a group of white men, heads shaved, black Dr martins with red shoe laces has done this to a black person on national TV and gotten away with it? Your post was a sign of weaknesses that’s typical of the rabid centrist. No facts to back it up, and pretty much tossed out there just so something gets said. That post was like saying, “uhhhhhh, ummmm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I knew that would be next.
> 
> Here you go.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yet another very predictable move that a rabid centrist typically makes. You just went from PC zombie to political fundamentalist. Next will likely be racist. Honestly, if you think about it, the rabid centrist is quite cowardly. They will never speak the truth, even when they are looking at it. They just say and do what needs to be done to get by. In this case, the rabid centrist simply can not provide an excample of what I asked for. I would like to see an instance of white on black violence like what we saw in LA1992, the white retarded guy being beat up by black lives matter or the wannabe black Jews bullying school kids. Instead you deflect. Weak sauce. You are a smart guy. I expected more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "... a rabid centrist ...."
> 
> 
> Nice!
> 
> 
> I call him a 'fence sitter'....but your appellation has a nice ring to it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the link at the end of the second line of my sig proves you both to be liars.
> 
> The thread in which I happily disembowel a Regressive Leftist.
> 
> That's just how fundies are.  You're always fascinating to observe, so thanks.
> .
Click to expand...



Ahh, now I KNOW you are a rabid centrist. Another move they like using when pressed for fact backings their assertions, pull out a trophy from some thread on a message board and prance around with it instead of just providing the facts. Basically turn it i to a vanity thing. Bet you got lots of rep for that! Stop deflecting and just stick to the topic and show some proof. After all, you got threads worth of putting in your sig line. Do that here.


----------



## Crixus

PoliticalChic said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please provide a real excample. None of this Smallet crap. Who and when?
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crap.  Never mind.
> 
> PC Zombies also claim that PC doesn't exist.  I don't know how to respond to denials of the obvious.  It's not worth it.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you can’t google anything past 1975 or so? Nothing on TV of a bunch of white dudes beating the crap out of a black guy? Let’s see what there is out there, there is LA 1992, there are the Black lives matter people beating a retarded white dude then you got the wannabe black Jews trying to incite violence with a 16 year d kid. Can you find ANY instance where a group of white men, heads shaved, black Dr martins with red shoe laces has done this to a black person on national TV and gotten away with it? Your post was a sign of weaknesses that’s typical of the rabid centrist. No facts to back it up, and pretty much tossed out there just so something gets said. That post was like saying, “uhhhhhh, ummmm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I knew that would be next.
> 
> Here you go.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yet another very predictable move that a rabid centrist typically makes. You just went from PC zombie to political fundamentalist. Next will likely be racist. Honestly, if you think about it, the rabid centrist is quite cowardly. They will never speak the truth, even when they are looking at it. They just say and do what needs to be done to get by. In this case, the rabid centrist simply can not provide an excample of what I asked for. I would like to see an instance of white on black violence like what we saw in LA1992, the white retarded guy being beat up by black lives matter or the wannabe black Jews bullying school kids. Instead you deflect. Weak sauce. You are a smart guy. I expected more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "... a rabid centrist ...."
> 
> 
> Nice!
> 
> 
> I call him a 'fence sitter'....but your appellation has a nice ring to it!
Click to expand...


Yes a rabid centrist. They evolved from the FUDD’s. They are as bad as or worse then rabid right or left types. Honestly, rabid centrist are responsible for much of this country’s crap. It’s because they are never hot or cold, just piss warm.


----------



## SandSquid

Mac1958 said:


> Holy crap.  Never mind.
> 
> PC Zombies also claim that PC doesn't exist.  I don't know how to respond to denials of the obvious.  It's not worth it.
> .





PoliticalChic said:


> SandSquid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> " *The Brookings Institution has spent a great deal of effort studying this issue.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay the Brookings institute..   YOUR SOURCE.
> 
> "The results of the enslavement, disenfranchisement and exclusion of black Americans remain visible and vivid in 21st century America....   It is not accidental that the two demographic groups who have endured the most profound state-sanctioned segregation and deeply inculcated and brutal racism are the two groups today which have the poorest life outcomes."
> 
> 
> 
> The century gap: Low economic mobility for black men, 150 years after the Civil War
> 
> A New Deal for poor African-American and Native-American boys
> 
> https://www.brookings.edu/wp-conten...aluation-Assets-Black-Neighborhoods_final.pdf
> 
> And of course their report how a majority white group devalues the homes in black neighborhoods beyond what should be expected based on facts, which keeps blacks from earning wealth.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much.  You just literally defined a source as proof, and that source specifically proves white Supremacism exists today especially at a unite the *RIGHT* rally..
> 
> When white supremacy came to Virginia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Done.   Thank you for debunking yourself utterly with your own sources.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simple final question.  The Brookings institute has held that belief and backed with reports for decades.
> 
> Were you just uneducated AGAIN on the topic which you are speaking with no clue but making words and hoping they stuck?
> 
> Or are you actually trying to intentionally hide that proof of white supremacism and it's real impacts upon the black community to be a voice for those white supremacists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo....you wanna change the subject?
> 
> 
> 
> This is the subject:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Graduating from high school.
> 
> 2. Waiting to get married until after 21 and do not have children till after being married.
> 
> 3. Having a full-time job.
> 
> 
> I don't allow morons like you to alter the focus.
Click to expand...


Your source literally debunked that when race is brought into the equation.

YOU DEBUNKED YOURSELF WITH YOUR OWN SOURCE.

Now my questions still remain.  I've proven twice now that you are using sources for your debate which completely debunk your stance when they are looked at.


Is it:
1.  you are not intelligent enough on this topic to even provide a solid source to back up your assertation?

2.  You are intentionally trying to hide the truth by misquoting sources as I have pointed out.  You would rather tell a lie than the truth?


----------



## SandSquid

PoliticalChic said:


> There is this, the reality:
> 
> Tavis Smiley: 'Black People Will Have Lost Ground in Every Single Economic Indicator' Under Obama
> Tavis Smiley: 'Black People Will Have Lost Ground in Every Single Economic Indicator' Under Obama



I'll simplify this.  Your quote there.   Did poverty rates, unemployment, and median wage go up or down from the start to the end of Obama's presidency?

You call that "the reality"..   Support your "reality".


----------



## SandSquid

Another simplified.  You say White Supremacists don't exist.

You say your source (Brookings Institute) is a good source to believe.

When white supremacy came to Virginia

Do you believe your source that White Supremacists exist?


----------



## SandSquid

I'll simplify this.

You believe the Brookings institute is a viable source.

Instead of choosing their many articles on the disparities between racial employment, on the topic of racial disparities in employment, you chose an article that doesn't include racial differences.  

Do you stand by YOUR source that when talking about racial disparities in the workplace:

"The results of the enslavement, disenfranchisement and exclusion of black Americans remain visible and vivid in 21st century America.... It is not accidental that the two demographic groups who have endured the most profound state-sanctioned segregation and deeply inculcated and brutal racism are the two groups today which have the poorest life outcomes."



Or are you intentionally using sources you don't believe who's fact based data is real, but just liked what they said on non-racial biases and tried to pass that off as more relevant than their data on racial biases in the workplace when considering racial biases in the workplace?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Mac1958 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crap.  Never mind.
> 
> PC Zombies also claim that PC doesn't exist.  I don't know how to respond to denials of the obvious.  It's not worth it.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you can’t google anything past 1975 or so? Nothing on TV of a bunch of white dudes beating the crap out of a black guy? Let’s see what there is out there, there is LA 1992, there are the Black lives matter people beating a retarded white dude then you got the wannabe black Jews trying to incite violence with a 16 year d kid. Can you find ANY instance where a group of white men, heads shaved, black Dr martins with red shoe laces has done this to a black person on national TV and gotten away with it? Your post was a sign of weaknesses that’s typical of the rabid centrist. No facts to back it up, and pretty much tossed out there just so something gets said. That post was like saying, “uhhhhhh, ummmm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I knew that would be next.
> 
> Here you go.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yet another very predictable move that a rabid centrist typically makes. You just went from PC zombie to political fundamentalist. Next will likely be racist. Honestly, if you think about it, the rabid centrist is quite cowardly. They will never speak the truth, even when they are looking at it. They just say and do what needs to be done to get by. In this case, the rabid centrist simply can not provide an excample of what I asked for. I would like to see an instance of white on black violence like what we saw in LA1992, the white retarded guy being beat up by black lives matter or the wannabe black Jews bullying school kids. Instead you deflect. Weak sauce. You are a smart guy. I expected more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "... a rabid centrist ...."
> 
> 
> Nice!
> 
> 
> I call him a 'fence sitter'....but your appellation has a nice ring to it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the link at the end of the second line of my sig proves you both to be liars.
> 
> The thread in which I happily disembowel a Regressive Leftist.
> 
> That's just how fundies are.  You're always fascinating to observe, so thanks.
> .
Click to expand...



Ooooo.......I really hit a nerve!



Excellent, fencey.


----------



## PoliticalChic

SandSquid said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is this, the reality:
> 
> Tavis Smiley: 'Black People Will Have Lost Ground in Every Single Economic Indicator' Under Obama
> Tavis Smiley: 'Black People Will Have Lost Ground in Every Single Economic Indicator' Under Obama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll simplify this.  Your quote there.   Did poverty rates, unemployment, and median wage go up or down from the start to the end of Obama's presidency?
> 
> You call that "the reality"..   Support your "reality".
Click to expand...



Economics?????

You want a lesson on economics????

Sure thing......

Obama was not just the most destructive President....he was the most incompetent.





Let's prove it together: watch this-




1... *in today’s recovery — the slowest in the modern era going back to 1947 — private capital investment has lagged badly. ... so has the jobs situation, with 92 million dropping out of the workforce altogether. A labor-participation rate of 62.8% and an employment-to-population rate of 58% are historic lows indicative of the anemic jobs recovery.* *Big Business Swings Behind a Mantra of Growth - The New York Sun*


2. Tavis Smiley: 'Black People Will Have Lost Ground in Every Single Economic Indicator' Under Obama
Tavis Smiley: 'Black People Will Have Lost Ground in Every Single Economic Indicator' Under Obama

[*"BET Founder: Trump’s economy bringing black workers back into the workforce"*

BET Founder: Trump's economy bringing black workers back into the workforce]




3. . "*Incomes Have Dropped Twice as Much During the 'Recovery' as During the Recession*
. ...the Census Bureau's Current Population Survey ....indicate that the real (inflation-adjusted) *median annual household income in America has fallen by 4.4 percent during the "recovery," after having fallen by 1.8 during the recession. *
Incomes Have Dropped Twice as Much During the 'Recovery' as During the Recession


*4. . In a stunning Tuesday report, Gallup CEO and Chairman Jim Clifton revealed that “for the first time in 35 years, American business deaths now outnumber business births.”Clifton says for the past six years since 2008, employer business startups have fallen below the business failure rate, spurring what he calls “an underground earthquake” that only stands to worsen as lagging U.S. Census data becomes available.*
“Let’s get one thing clear: This economy is never truly coming back unless we reverse the birth and death trends of American businesses,” writes Clifton."Economic Death Spiral: More American Businesses Dying Than Starting - Breitbart


*5. "Surprise: U.S. Economic Data Have Been the World's Most Disappointing*
It's not only the just-released University of Michigan consumer confidence report and February retail sales on Thursday that surprised economists and investors with another dose of underwhelming news. Overall, U.S. economic data have been falling short of prognosticators' expectations by the most in six years." Surprise: U.S. Economic Data Have Been the World's Most Disappointing

6. . "That basic math is why middle class incomes have been in decline under Obama. The Census Bureau reports that since Obama became President 7 years ago, real median household income has fallen by $1,300 a year. Heritage Foundation Chief Economist Steve Moore explained in testimony before the Ways and Means Committee, “At 2 percent growth the economy doesn’t spin off enough jobs to increase wages, and tax revenues grow much too slowly to balance the budget.” 
The recession officially ended more than 6 years ago. Wages and incomes have always grown in recoveries, not declined. Moreover, the American historical record is the deeper the recession, the stronger the recovery. The economy is supposed to boom in a recovery to catch up with its long term economic growth trendline. But over 6 years after the recession ended, that still has not happened. Instead, what we have gotten under President Obama is the worst recovery from a recession since the Great Depression." Realizing The Super Bowl Of American Economic Growth



7. "Even if you leave out the first quarter of 2009—when the recession that started in December 2007 was still ongoing--President Barack Obama has presided over the lowest average first-quarter GDP growth of any president who has served since 1947, which is the earliest year for which the Bureau of Economic Analysis has calculated quarterly GDP growth. " http://www.cnsnews.com/blog/terence...-obama-has-lowest-average-1stq-gdp-growth-any


8. _The Obama Administration is aggressively exploiting regulation to achieve its policy agenda, issuing 157 new major rules at a cost to Americans approaching $73 billion annually....twice the annual average of his predecessor George W. Bush._ _And much more regulation is on the way, with another 125 major rules on the Administration’s to-do list, including dozens linked to the Dodd–Frank financial regulation law and the Patient Protection and Affordable Care Act, known as Obamacare. Red Tape Rising: Five Years of Regulatory Expansion_


9. . "...take-home pay for many American workers has effectively fallen since the economic recovery began in 2009, according to a new study by an advocacy group that is to be released on Thursday.

The declines were greatest for the lowest-paid workers in sectors where hiring has been strong — home health care, food preparation and retailing — even though wages were already below average to begin with in those service industries.

“Stagnant wages are a problem for everyone at this point, but the imbalance in the economy has become more pronounced since the recession,”..." http://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/03/b...rkers-see-biggest-drop-in-paychecks.html?_r=0


10. . "Obamacare health insurance co-ops surged past the $1 billion mark in losses this week, making history of sorts.The insolvencies, totaling $1.36 billion, mean that the co-ops have burned through more than half of the original $2 billion appropriatedin 2010 for the program under the Affordable Care Act. The funds were loaned to the start-up co-ops in 2012 and were to be repaid in 15 years, according to the Centers for Medicare and Medicaid Services, which manages Obamacare.


...13 of the 23 federally-financed Obamacare co-ops have officially failed in only two years. Most are in the process of default as insurance regulators attempt to pay customer’s medical bills, cover medical providers and pay other creditors.
Obamacare Co-Op Mess Causes $1.3 Billion In Losses


11. Obama is the first President never to have had a year of 3% or better economic growth: "... annual growth during Obama’s “recovery” has never topped 3%. By comparison, it never fell below 3% during the Reagan recovery. And in the nine years following the 1990-91 recession, GDP grew faster than 3% in all but two. Heck, even Jimmy Carter had some strong growth years." President Obama's Growth Gap Hits $1.31 Trillion | Investor's Business Daily

a. "_The years since 2007 have been a macroeconomic disaster for the United States of a magnitude unprecedented since the Great Depression." Obama: Always Wrong, Never In Doubt_

b. ".... first president since Hoover to never have a single year above 3% GDP growth."Hedge fund billionaire calls Obama economy 'amazing'



*12. ".... calculating how much the debt increased during Obama's two terms. On January 20, 2009, when he was sworn in, the debt was $10.626 trillion. On January 20, 2017, it was $19.947 trillion. That's why most people say Obama added $9 trillion to the debt, more than any other president."
How Much Did Obama Add to the Nation's Debt?*


13. "*The Tipping Point: Most Americans No Longer Are Middle Class*

December 9, 2015
A just-released analysis of government data shows that as of 2015, middle-income households have become the minority.


And middle-income Americans not only have shrunk as a share of the population but have fallen further behind financially, with their median income down 4 percent compared with the year 2000, Pew said." 
The Tipping Point: Most Americans No Longer Are Middle Class



14. “Last week the Commerce Department released its third revision for fourth-quarter 2016 gross domestic product. The number came in at a paltry 2.1 percent, meaning that growth during President Obama’s final year in office — the end of an “Error of Hope” — landed with a big thud at just 1.6 percent.”      
https://nypost.com/2017/04/01/obama-was-terrible-for-economic-growth/






In your face, booooooyyyyyyyyyeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!


----------



## Mac1958

PoliticalChic said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you can’t google anything past 1975 or so? Nothing on TV of a bunch of white dudes beating the crap out of a black guy? Let’s see what there is out there, there is LA 1992, there are the Black lives matter people beating a retarded white dude then you got the wannabe black Jews trying to incite violence with a 16 year d kid. Can you find ANY instance where a group of white men, heads shaved, black Dr martins with red shoe laces has done this to a black person on national TV and gotten away with it? Your post was a sign of weaknesses that’s typical of the rabid centrist. No facts to back it up, and pretty much tossed out there just so something gets said. That post was like saying, “uhhhhhh, ummmm.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I knew that would be next.
> 
> Here you go.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yet another very predictable move that a rabid centrist typically makes. You just went from PC zombie to political fundamentalist. Next will likely be racist. Honestly, if you think about it, the rabid centrist is quite cowardly. They will never speak the truth, even when they are looking at it. They just say and do what needs to be done to get by. In this case, the rabid centrist simply can not provide an excample of what I asked for. I would like to see an instance of white on black violence like what we saw in LA1992, the white retarded guy being beat up by black lives matter or the wannabe black Jews bullying school kids. Instead you deflect. Weak sauce. You are a smart guy. I expected more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "... a rabid centrist ...."
> 
> 
> Nice!
> 
> 
> I call him a 'fence sitter'....but your appellation has a nice ring to it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the link at the end of the second line of my sig proves you both to be liars.
> 
> The thread in which I happily disembowel a Regressive Leftist.
> 
> That's just how fundies are.  You're always fascinating to observe, so thanks.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooo.......I really hit a nerve!
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent, fencey.
Click to expand...

Oh please, I'm sure being outed as a liar is old hat for you.
.


----------



## PoliticalChic

SandSquid said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crap.  Never mind.
> 
> PC Zombies also claim that PC doesn't exist.  I don't know how to respond to denials of the obvious.  It's not worth it.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SandSquid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> " *The Brookings Institution has spent a great deal of effort studying this issue.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yay the Brookings institute..   YOUR SOURCE.
> 
> "The results of the enslavement, disenfranchisement and exclusion of black Americans remain visible and vivid in 21st century America....   It is not accidental that the two demographic groups who have endured the most profound state-sanctioned segregation and deeply inculcated and brutal racism are the two groups today which have the poorest life outcomes."
> 
> 
> 
> The century gap: Low economic mobility for black men, 150 years after the Civil War
> 
> A New Deal for poor African-American and Native-American boys
> 
> https://www.brookings.edu/wp-conten...aluation-Assets-Black-Neighborhoods_final.pdf
> 
> And of course their report how a majority white group devalues the homes in black neighborhoods beyond what should be expected based on facts, which keeps blacks from earning wealth.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much.  You just literally defined a source as proof, and that source specifically proves white Supremacism exists today especially at a unite the *RIGHT* rally..
> 
> When white supremacy came to Virginia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Done.   Thank you for debunking yourself utterly with your own sources.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simple final question.  The Brookings institute has held that belief and backed with reports for decades.
> 
> Were you just uneducated AGAIN on the topic which you are speaking with no clue but making words and hoping they stuck?
> 
> Or are you actually trying to intentionally hide that proof of white supremacism and it's real impacts upon the black community to be a voice for those white supremacists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo....you wanna change the subject?
> 
> 
> 
> This is the subject:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Graduating from high school.
> 
> 2. Waiting to get married until after 21 and do not have children till after being married.
> 
> 3. Having a full-time job.
> 
> 
> I don't allow morons like you to alter the focus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your source literally debunked that when race is brought into the equation.
> 
> YOU DEBUNKED YOURSELF WITH YOUR OWN SOURCE.
> 
> Now my questions still remain.  I've proven twice now that you are using sources for your debate which completely debunk your stance when they are looked at.
> 
> 
> Is it:
> 1.  you are not intelligent enough on this topic to even provide a solid source to back up your assertation?
> 
> 2.  You are intentionally trying to hide the truth by misquoting sources as I have pointed out.  You would rather tell a lie than the truth?
Click to expand...




I never lie.

Let's review

1. There are no white supremacists.....you can't name any who demand control of another race

2. There is no institutional racism in this country.....'else, why is the most successful race not white?

3. If 'racism' refers to thoughts, rather than actions, it is perfectly acceptable in a free nation.




Now....are you a government school grad, indelibly indoctrinated?????


Speak up,dunce.


----------



## Crixus

PoliticalChic said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you can’t google anything past 1975 or so? Nothing on TV of a bunch of white dudes beating the crap out of a black guy? Let’s see what there is out there, there is LA 1992, there are the Black lives matter people beating a retarded white dude then you got the wannabe black Jews trying to incite violence with a 16 year d kid. Can you find ANY instance where a group of white men, heads shaved, black Dr martins with red shoe laces has done this to a black person on national TV and gotten away with it? Your post was a sign of weaknesses that’s typical of the rabid centrist. No facts to back it up, and pretty much tossed out there just so something gets said. That post was like saying, “uhhhhhh, ummmm.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I knew that would be next.
> 
> Here you go.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yet another very predictable move that a rabid centrist typically makes. You just went from PC zombie to political fundamentalist. Next will likely be racist. Honestly, if you think about it, the rabid centrist is quite cowardly. They will never speak the truth, even when they are looking at it. They just say and do what needs to be done to get by. In this case, the rabid centrist simply can not provide an excample of what I asked for. I would like to see an instance of white on black violence like what we saw in LA1992, the white retarded guy being beat up by black lives matter or the wannabe black Jews bullying school kids. Instead you deflect. Weak sauce. You are a smart guy. I expected more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "... a rabid centrist ...."
> 
> 
> Nice!
> 
> 
> I call him a 'fence sitter'....but your appellation has a nice ring to it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the link at the end of the second line of my sig proves you both to be liars.
> 
> The thread in which I happily disembowel a Regressive Leftist.
> 
> That's just how fundies are.  You're always fascinating to observe, so thanks.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooo.......I really hit a nerve!
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent, fencey.
Click to expand...




See what I mean? A rabid centrist will get just as butthurt as a rabid leftists or righty.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Crixus said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I knew that would be next.
> 
> Here you go.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet another very predictable move that a rabid centrist typically makes. You just went from PC zombie to political fundamentalist. Next will likely be racist. Honestly, if you think about it, the rabid centrist is quite cowardly. They will never speak the truth, even when they are looking at it. They just say and do what needs to be done to get by. In this case, the rabid centrist simply can not provide an excample of what I asked for. I would like to see an instance of white on black violence like what we saw in LA1992, the white retarded guy being beat up by black lives matter or the wannabe black Jews bullying school kids. Instead you deflect. Weak sauce. You are a smart guy. I expected more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "... a rabid centrist ...."
> 
> 
> Nice!
> 
> 
> I call him a 'fence sitter'....but your appellation has a nice ring to it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the link at the end of the second line of my sig proves you both to be liars.
> 
> The thread in which I happily disembowel a Regressive Leftist.
> 
> That's just how fundies are.  You're always fascinating to observe, so thanks.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooo.......I really hit a nerve!
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent, fencey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See what I mean? A rabid centrist will get just as butthurt as a rabid leftists or righty.
Click to expand...





To make my view clear......while there is a Far Left.....there is no Far Right in this country.



I'd be happy to prove it.


----------



## Crixus

PoliticalChic said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet another very predictable move that a rabid centrist typically makes. You just went from PC zombie to political fundamentalist. Next will likely be racist. Honestly, if you think about it, the rabid centrist is quite cowardly. They will never speak the truth, even when they are looking at it. They just say and do what needs to be done to get by. In this case, the rabid centrist simply can not provide an excample of what I asked for. I would like to see an instance of white on black violence like what we saw in LA1992, the white retarded guy being beat up by black lives matter or the wannabe black Jews bullying school kids. Instead you deflect. Weak sauce. You are a smart guy. I expected more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "... a rabid centrist ...."
> 
> 
> Nice!
> 
> 
> I call him a 'fence sitter'....but your appellation has a nice ring to it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the link at the end of the second line of my sig proves you both to be liars.
> 
> The thread in which I happily disembowel a Regressive Leftist.
> 
> That's just how fundies are.  You're always fascinating to observe, so thanks.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooo.......I really hit a nerve!
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent, fencey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See what I mean? A rabid centrist will get just as butthurt as a rabid leftists or righty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To make my view clear......while there is a Far Left.....there is no Far Right in this country.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be happy to prove it.
Click to expand...



I bet. completely blows my rabid centrist theory out of the water. Thanks.


----------



## SandSquid

PoliticalChic said:


> SandSquid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crap.  Never mind.
> 
> PC Zombies also claim that PC doesn't exist.  I don't know how to respond to denials of the obvious.  It's not worth it.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SandSquid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> " *The Brookings Institution has spent a great deal of effort studying this issue.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yay the Brookings institute..   YOUR SOURCE.
> 
> "The results of the enslavement, disenfranchisement and exclusion of black Americans remain visible and vivid in 21st century America....   It is not accidental that the two demographic groups who have endured the most profound state-sanctioned segregation and deeply inculcated and brutal racism are the two groups today which have the poorest life outcomes."
> 
> 
> 
> The century gap: Low economic mobility for black men, 150 years after the Civil War
> 
> A New Deal for poor African-American and Native-American boys
> 
> https://www.brookings.edu/wp-conten...aluation-Assets-Black-Neighborhoods_final.pdf
> 
> And of course their report how a majority white group devalues the homes in black neighborhoods beyond what should be expected based on facts, which keeps blacks from earning wealth.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much.  You just literally defined a source as proof, and that source specifically proves white Supremacism exists today especially at a unite the *RIGHT* rally..
> 
> When white supremacy came to Virginia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Done.   Thank you for debunking yourself utterly with your own sources.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simple final question.  The Brookings institute has held that belief and backed with reports for decades.
> 
> Were you just uneducated AGAIN on the topic which you are speaking with no clue but making words and hoping they stuck?
> 
> Or are you actually trying to intentionally hide that proof of white supremacism and it's real impacts upon the black community to be a voice for those white supremacists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo....you wanna change the subject?
> 
> 
> 
> This is the subject:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Graduating from high school.
> 
> 2. Waiting to get married until after 21 and do not have children till after being married.
> 
> 3. Having a full-time job.
> 
> 
> I don't allow morons like you to alter the focus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your source literally debunked that when race is brought into the equation.
> 
> YOU DEBUNKED YOURSELF WITH YOUR OWN SOURCE.
> 
> Now my questions still remain.  I've proven twice now that you are using sources for your debate which completely debunk your stance when they are looked at.
> 
> 
> Is it:
> 1.  you are not intelligent enough on this topic to even provide a solid source to back up your assertation?
> 
> 2.  You are intentionally trying to hide the truth by misquoting sources as I have pointed out.  You would rather tell a lie than the truth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never lie.
> 
> Let's review
> 
> 1. There are no white supremacists.....you can't name any who demand control of another race
> 
> 2. There is no institutional racism in this country.....'else, why is the most successful race not white?
> 
> 3. If 'racism' refers to thoughts, rather than actions, it is perfectly acceptable in a free nation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now....are you a government school grad, indelibly indoctrinated?????
> 
> 
> Speak up,dunce.
Click to expand...



So you can't respond with facts to support your statement.   And even though facts say the EXACT OPPOSITE of the claim you make... you don't lie.   Bravo.


So now I see why you can't answer those simple questions.   because if you did you would be having to admit you are a liar.  So instead you just turn the subject away from your lies.


----------



## SandSquid

PoliticalChic said:


> SandSquid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crap.  Never mind.
> 
> PC Zombies also claim that PC doesn't exist.  I don't know how to respond to denials of the obvious.  It's not worth it.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SandSquid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> " *The Brookings Institution has spent a great deal of effort studying this issue.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yay the Brookings institute..   YOUR SOURCE.
> 
> "The results of the enslavement, disenfranchisement and exclusion of black Americans remain visible and vivid in 21st century America....   It is not accidental that the two demographic groups who have endured the most profound state-sanctioned segregation and deeply inculcated and brutal racism are the two groups today which have the poorest life outcomes."
> 
> 
> 
> The century gap: Low economic mobility for black men, 150 years after the Civil War
> 
> A New Deal for poor African-American and Native-American boys
> 
> https://www.brookings.edu/wp-conten...aluation-Assets-Black-Neighborhoods_final.pdf
> 
> And of course their report how a majority white group devalues the homes in black neighborhoods beyond what should be expected based on facts, which keeps blacks from earning wealth.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much.  You just literally defined a source as proof, and that source specifically proves white Supremacism exists today especially at a unite the *RIGHT* rally..
> 
> When white supremacy came to Virginia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Done.   Thank you for debunking yourself utterly with your own sources.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simple final question.  The Brookings institute has held that belief and backed with reports for decades.
> 
> Were you just uneducated AGAIN on the topic which you are speaking with no clue but making words and hoping they stuck?
> 
> Or are you actually trying to intentionally hide that proof of white supremacism and it's real impacts upon the black community to be a voice for those white supremacists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo....you wanna change the subject?
> 
> 
> 
> This is the subject:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Graduating from high school.
> 
> 2. Waiting to get married until after 21 and do not have children till after being married.
> 
> 3. Having a full-time job.
> 
> 
> I don't allow morons like you to alter the focus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your source literally debunked that when race is brought into the equation.
> 
> YOU DEBUNKED YOURSELF WITH YOUR OWN SOURCE.
> 
> Now my questions still remain.  I've proven twice now that you are using sources for your debate which completely debunk your stance when they are looked at.
> 
> 
> Is it:
> 1.  you are not intelligent enough on this topic to even provide a solid source to back up your assertation?
> 
> 2.  You are intentionally trying to hide the truth by misquoting sources as I have pointed out.  You would rather tell a lie than the truth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never lie.
> 
> Let's review
> 
> 1. There are no white supremacists.....you can't name any who demand control of another race
> 
> 2. There is no institutional racism in this country.....'else, why is the most successful race not white?
> 
> 3. If 'racism' refers to thoughts, rather than actions, it is perfectly acceptable in a free nation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now....are you a government school grad, indelibly indoctrinated?????
> 
> 
> Speak up,dunce.
Click to expand...


1.  Already listed them, but someone can't read and missed them. 

2.  Yes there is.  And your point is a red herring.  This is a debating page, please try not to use basic logical fallacies going forward.   They only detract from your comments.

3.  Unless those thoughts are proven to affect peoples actions.   Like how someone may only may believe they think blacks are not worthy, but in their job with hiring they are one of those ones who in action will not call back people with names that are historically African American names as proven in the study you are trying so so so so hard to pretend it doesn't exist to keep your house of cards standing.


----------



## SandSquid

PoliticalChic said:


> To make my view clear......while there is a Far Left.....there is no Far Right in this country.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be happy to prove it.



My guess is you would succeed just as well as you succeeded by pointing to a source as a viable source for your beliefs in this debate, and then had to go scrambling when that source made an evidence based conclusion that white supremacists exist and that racism exists and hurts African Americans in the USA. 

That was quite entertaining.  You got REALLY quiet then...   REALLY quiet... Kinda scurried away from all those simple questions I asked like a little mouse.


----------



## PoliticalChic

SandSquid said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SandSquid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crap.  Never mind.
> 
> PC Zombies also claim that PC doesn't exist.  I don't know how to respond to denials of the obvious.  It's not worth it.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SandSquid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> " *The Brookings Institution has spent a great deal of effort studying this issue.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yay the Brookings institute..   YOUR SOURCE.
> 
> "The results of the enslavement, disenfranchisement and exclusion of black Americans remain visible and vivid in 21st century America....   It is not accidental that the two demographic groups who have endured the most profound state-sanctioned segregation and deeply inculcated and brutal racism are the two groups today which have the poorest life outcomes."
> 
> 
> 
> The century gap: Low economic mobility for black men, 150 years after the Civil War
> 
> A New Deal for poor African-American and Native-American boys
> 
> https://www.brookings.edu/wp-conten...aluation-Assets-Black-Neighborhoods_final.pdf
> 
> And of course their report how a majority white group devalues the homes in black neighborhoods beyond what should be expected based on facts, which keeps blacks from earning wealth.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much.  You just literally defined a source as proof, and that source specifically proves white Supremacism exists today especially at a unite the *RIGHT* rally..
> 
> When white supremacy came to Virginia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Done.   Thank you for debunking yourself utterly with your own sources.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simple final question.  The Brookings institute has held that belief and backed with reports for decades.
> 
> Were you just uneducated AGAIN on the topic which you are speaking with no clue but making words and hoping they stuck?
> 
> Or are you actually trying to intentionally hide that proof of white supremacism and it's real impacts upon the black community to be a voice for those white supremacists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo....you wanna change the subject?
> 
> 
> 
> This is the subject:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Graduating from high school.
> 
> 2. Waiting to get married until after 21 and do not have children till after being married.
> 
> 3. Having a full-time job.
> 
> 
> I don't allow morons like you to alter the focus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your source literally debunked that when race is brought into the equation.
> 
> YOU DEBUNKED YOURSELF WITH YOUR OWN SOURCE.
> 
> Now my questions still remain.  I've proven twice now that you are using sources for your debate which completely debunk your stance when they are looked at.
> 
> 
> Is it:
> 1.  you are not intelligent enough on this topic to even provide a solid source to back up your assertation?
> 
> 2.  You are intentionally trying to hide the truth by misquoting sources as I have pointed out.  You would rather tell a lie than the truth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never lie.
> 
> Let's review
> 
> 1. There are no white supremacists.....you can't name any who demand control of another race
> 
> 2. There is no institutional racism in this country.....'else, why is the most successful race not white?
> 
> 3. If 'racism' refers to thoughts, rather than actions, it is perfectly acceptable in a free nation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now....are you a government school grad, indelibly indoctrinated?????
> 
> 
> Speak up,dunce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So you can't respond with facts to support your statement.   And even though facts say the EXACT OPPOSITE of the claim you make... you don't lie.   Bravo.
> 
> 
> So now I see why you can't answer those simple questions.   because if you did you would be having to admit you are a liar.  So instead you just turn the subject away from your lies.
Click to expand...




Facts????


Did you say facts, you dunce?????



Clean off those specs:



1... *in today’s recovery — the slowest in the modern era going back to 1947 — private capital investment has lagged badly. ... so has the jobs situation, with 92 million dropping out of the workforce altogether. A labor-participation rate of 62.8% and an employment-to-population rate of 58% are historic lows indicative of the anemic jobs recovery.* *Big Business Swings Behind a Mantra of Growth - The New York Sun*


2. Tavis Smiley: 'Black People Will Have Lost Ground in Every Single Economic Indicator' Under Obama
Tavis Smiley: 'Black People Will Have Lost Ground in Every Single Economic Indicator' Under Obama

[*"BET Founder: Trump’s economy bringing black workers back into the workforce"*

BET Founder: Trump's economy bringing black workers back into the workforce]




3. . "*Incomes Have Dropped Twice as Much During the 'Recovery' as During the Recession*
. ...the Census Bureau's Current Population Survey ....indicate that the real (inflation-adjusted) *median annual household income in America has fallen by 4.4 percent during the "recovery," after having fallen by 1.8 during the recession. *
Incomes Have Dropped Twice as Much During the 'Recovery' as During the Recession


*4. . In a stunning Tuesday report, Gallup CEO and Chairman Jim Clifton revealed that “for the first time in 35 years, American business deaths now outnumber business births.”Clifton says for the past six years since 2008, employer business startups have fallen below the business failure rate, spurring what he calls “an underground earthquake” that only stands to worsen as lagging U.S. Census data becomes available.*
“Let’s get one thing clear: This economy is never truly coming back unless we reverse the birth and death trends of American businesses,” writes Clifton."Economic Death Spiral: More American Businesses Dying Than Starting - Breitbart


*5. "Surprise: U.S. Economic Data Have Been the World's Most Disappointing*
It's not only the just-released University of Michigan consumer confidence report and February retail sales on Thursday that surprised economists and investors with another dose of underwhelming news. Overall, U.S. economic data have been falling short of prognosticators' expectations by the most in six years." Surprise: U.S. Economic Data Have Been the World's Most Disappointing

6. . "That basic math is why middle class incomes have been in decline under Obama. The Census Bureau reports that since Obama became President 7 years ago, real median household income has fallen by $1,300 a year. Heritage Foundation Chief Economist Steve Moore explained in testimony before the Ways and Means Committee, “At 2 percent growth the economy doesn’t spin off enough jobs to increase wages, and tax revenues grow much too slowly to balance the budget.” 
The recession officially ended more than 6 years ago. Wages and incomes have always grown in recoveries, not declined. Moreover, the American historical record is the deeper the recession, the stronger the recovery. The economy is supposed to boom in a recovery to catch up with its long term economic growth trendline. But over 6 years after the recession ended, that still has not happened. Instead, what we have gotten under President Obama is the worst recovery from a recession since the Great Depression." Realizing The Super Bowl Of American Economic Growth



7. "Even if you leave out the first quarter of 2009—when the recession that started in December 2007 was still ongoing--President Barack Obama has presided over the lowest average first-quarter GDP growth of any president who has served since 1947, which is the earliest year for which the Bureau of Economic Analysis has calculated quarterly GDP growth. " http://www.cnsnews.com/blog/terence...-obama-has-lowest-average-1stq-gdp-growth-any


8. _The Obama Administration is aggressively exploiting regulation to achieve its policy agenda, issuing 157 new major rules at a cost to Americans approaching $73 billion annually....twice the annual average of his predecessor George W. Bush._ _And much more regulation is on the way, with another 125 major rules on the Administration’s to-do list, including dozens linked to the Dodd–Frank financial regulation law and the Patient Protection and Affordable Care Act, known as Obamacare. Red Tape Rising: Five Years of Regulatory Expansion_


9. . "...take-home pay for many American workers has effectively fallen since the economic recovery began in 2009, according to a new study by an advocacy group that is to be released on Thursday.

The declines were greatest for the lowest-paid workers in sectors where hiring has been strong — home health care, food preparation and retailing — even though wages were already below average to begin with in those service industries.

“Stagnant wages are a problem for everyone at this point, but the imbalance in the economy has become more pronounced since the recession,”..." http://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/03/b...rkers-see-biggest-drop-in-paychecks.html?_r=0


10. . "Obamacare health insurance co-ops surged past the $1 billion mark in losses this week, making history of sorts.The insolvencies, totaling $1.36 billion, mean that the co-ops have burned through more than half of the original $2 billion appropriatedin 2010 for the program under the Affordable Care Act. The funds were loaned to the start-up co-ops in 2012 and were to be repaid in 15 years, according to the Centers for Medicare and Medicaid Services, which manages Obamacare.


...13 of the 23 federally-financed Obamacare co-ops have officially failed in only two years. Most are in the process of default as insurance regulators attempt to pay customer’s medical bills, cover medical providers and pay other creditors.
Obamacare Co-Op Mess Causes $1.3 Billion In Losses


11. Obama is the first President never to have had a year of 3% or better economic growth: "... annual growth during Obama’s “recovery” has never topped 3%. By comparison, it never fell below 3% during the Reagan recovery. And in the nine years following the 1990-91 recession, GDP grew faster than 3% in all but two. Heck, even Jimmy Carter had some strong growth years." President Obama's Growth Gap Hits $1.31 Trillion | Investor's Business Daily

a. "_The years since 2007 have been a macroeconomic disaster for the United States of a magnitude unprecedented since the Great Depression." Obama: Always Wrong, Never In Doubt_

b. ".... first president since Hoover to never have a single year above 3% GDP growth."Hedge fund billionaire calls Obama economy 'amazing'



*12. ".... calculating how much the debt increased during Obama's two terms. On January 20, 2009, when he was sworn in, the debt was $10.626 trillion. On January 20, 2017, it was $19.947 trillion. That's why most people say Obama added $9 trillion to the debt, more than any other president."
How Much Did Obama Add to the Nation's Debt?*


13. "*The Tipping Point: Most Americans No Longer Are Middle Class*

December 9, 2015

A just-released analysis of government data shows that as of 2015, middle-income households have become the minority.


And middle-income Americans not only have shrunk as a share of the population but have fallen further behind financially, with their median income down 4 percent compared with the year 2000, Pew said." 

The Tipping Point: Most Americans No Longer Are Middle Class



14. “Last week the Commerce Department released its third revision for fourth-quarter 2016 gross domestic product. The number came in at a paltry 2.1 percent, meaning that growth during President Obama’s final year in office — the end of an “Error of Hope” — landed with a big thud at just 1.6 percent.”       https://nypost.com/2017/04/01/obama-was-terrible-for-economic-growth/


----------



## SandSquid

PoliticalChic said:


> SandSquid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is this, the reality:
> 
> Tavis Smiley: 'Black People Will Have Lost Ground in Every Single Economic Indicator' Under Obama
> Tavis Smiley: 'Black People Will Have Lost Ground in Every Single Economic Indicator' Under Obama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll simplify this.  Your quote there.   Did poverty rates, unemployment, and median wage go up or down from the start to the end of Obama's presidency?
> 
> You call that "the reality"..   Support your "reality".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Economics?????
> 
> You want a lesson on economics????
> 
> Sure thing......
> 
> Obama was not just the most destructive President....he was the most incompetent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's prove it together: watch this-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1... *in today’s recovery — the slowest in the modern era going back to 1947 — private capital investment has lagged badly. ... so has the jobs situation, with 92 million dropping out of the workforce altogether. A labor-participation rate of 62.8% and an employment-to-population rate of 58% are historic lows indicative of the anemic jobs recovery.* *Big Business Swings Behind a Mantra of Growth - The New York Sun*
> 
> 
> 2. Tavis Smiley: 'Black People Will Have Lost Ground in Every Single Economic Indicator' Under Obama
> Tavis Smiley: 'Black People Will Have Lost Ground in Every Single Economic Indicator' Under Obama
> 
> [*"BET Founder: Trump’s economy bringing black workers back into the workforce"*
> 
> BET Founder: Trump's economy bringing black workers back into the workforce]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. . "*Incomes Have Dropped Twice as Much During the 'Recovery' as During the Recession*
> . ...the Census Bureau's Current Population Survey ....indicate that the real (inflation-adjusted) *median annual household income in America has fallen by 4.4 percent during the "recovery," after having fallen by 1.8 during the recession. *
> Incomes Have Dropped Twice as Much During the 'Recovery' as During the Recession
> 
> 
> *4. . In a stunning Tuesday report, Gallup CEO and Chairman Jim Clifton revealed that “for the first time in 35 years, American business deaths now outnumber business births.”Clifton says for the past six years since 2008, employer business startups have fallen below the business failure rate, spurring what he calls “an underground earthquake” that only stands to worsen as lagging U.S. Census data becomes available.*
> “Let’s get one thing clear: This economy is never truly coming back unless we reverse the birth and death trends of American businesses,” writes Clifton."Economic Death Spiral: More American Businesses Dying Than Starting - Breitbart
> 
> 
> *5. "Surprise: U.S. Economic Data Have Been the World's Most Disappointing*
> It's not only the just-released University of Michigan consumer confidence report and February retail sales on Thursday that surprised economists and investors with another dose of underwhelming news. Overall, U.S. economic data have been falling short of prognosticators' expectations by the most in six years." Surprise: U.S. Economic Data Have Been the World's Most Disappointing
> 
> 6. . "That basic math is why middle class incomes have been in decline under Obama. The Census Bureau reports that since Obama became President 7 years ago, real median household income has fallen by $1,300 a year. Heritage Foundation Chief Economist Steve Moore explained in testimony before the Ways and Means Committee, “At 2 percent growth the economy doesn’t spin off enough jobs to increase wages, and tax revenues grow much too slowly to balance the budget.”
> The recession officially ended more than 6 years ago. Wages and incomes have always grown in recoveries, not declined. Moreover, the American historical record is the deeper the recession, the stronger the recovery. The economy is supposed to boom in a recovery to catch up with its long term economic growth trendline. But over 6 years after the recession ended, that still has not happened. Instead, what we have gotten under President Obama is the worst recovery from a recession since the Great Depression." Realizing The Super Bowl Of American Economic Growth
> 
> 
> 
> 7. "Even if you leave out the first quarter of 2009—when the recession that started in December 2007 was still ongoing--President Barack Obama has presided over the lowest average first-quarter GDP growth of any president who has served since 1947, which is the earliest year for which the Bureau of Economic Analysis has calculated quarterly GDP growth. " http://www.cnsnews.com/blog/terence...-obama-has-lowest-average-1stq-gdp-growth-any
> 
> 
> 8. _The Obama Administration is aggressively exploiting regulation to achieve its policy agenda, issuing 157 new major rules at a cost to Americans approaching $73 billion annually....twice the annual average of his predecessor George W. Bush._ _And much more regulation is on the way, with another 125 major rules on the Administration’s to-do list, including dozens linked to the Dodd–Frank financial regulation law and the Patient Protection and Affordable Care Act, known as Obamacare. Red Tape Rising: Five Years of Regulatory Expansion_
> 
> 
> 9. . "...take-home pay for many American workers has effectively fallen since the economic recovery began in 2009, according to a new study by an advocacy group that is to be released on Thursday.
> 
> The declines were greatest for the lowest-paid workers in sectors where hiring has been strong — home health care, food preparation and retailing — even though wages were already below average to begin with in those service industries.
> 
> “Stagnant wages are a problem for everyone at this point, but the imbalance in the economy has become more pronounced since the recession,”..." http://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/03/b...rkers-see-biggest-drop-in-paychecks.html?_r=0
> 
> 
> 10. . "Obamacare health insurance co-ops surged past the $1 billion mark in losses this week, making history of sorts.The insolvencies, totaling $1.36 billion, mean that the co-ops have burned through more than half of the original $2 billion appropriatedin 2010 for the program under the Affordable Care Act. The funds were loaned to the start-up co-ops in 2012 and were to be repaid in 15 years, according to the Centers for Medicare and Medicaid Services, which manages Obamacare.
> 
> 
> ...13 of the 23 federally-financed Obamacare co-ops have officially failed in only two years. Most are in the process of default as insurance regulators attempt to pay customer’s medical bills, cover medical providers and pay other creditors.
> Obamacare Co-Op Mess Causes $1.3 Billion In Losses
> 
> 
> 11. Obama is the first President never to have had a year of 3% or better economic growth: "... annual growth during Obama’s “recovery” has never topped 3%. By comparison, it never fell below 3% during the Reagan recovery. And in the nine years following the 1990-91 recession, GDP grew faster than 3% in all but two. Heck, even Jimmy Carter had some strong growth years." President Obama's Growth Gap Hits $1.31 Trillion | Investor's Business Daily
> 
> a. "_The years since 2007 have been a macroeconomic disaster for the United States of a magnitude unprecedented since the Great Depression." Obama: Always Wrong, Never In Doubt_
> 
> b. ".... first president since Hoover to never have a single year above 3% GDP growth."Hedge fund billionaire calls Obama economy 'amazing'
> 
> 
> 
> *12. ".... calculating how much the debt increased during Obama's two terms. On January 20, 2009, when he was sworn in, the debt was $10.626 trillion. On January 20, 2017, it was $19.947 trillion. That's why most people say Obama added $9 trillion to the debt, more than any other president."
> How Much Did Obama Add to the Nation's Debt?*
> 
> 
> 13. "*The Tipping Point: Most Americans No Longer Are Middle Class*
> 
> December 9, 2015
> A just-released analysis of government data shows that as of 2015, middle-income households have become the minority.
> 
> 
> And middle-income Americans not only have shrunk as a share of the population but have fallen further behind financially, with their median income down 4 percent compared with the year 2000, Pew said."
> The Tipping Point: Most Americans No Longer Are Middle Class
> 
> 
> 
> 14. “Last week the Commerce Department released its third revision for fourth-quarter 2016 gross domestic product. The number came in at a paltry 2.1 percent, meaning that growth during President Obama’s final year in office — the end of an “Error of Hope” — landed with a big thud at just 1.6 percent.”
> https://nypost.com/2017/04/01/obama-was-terrible-for-economic-growth/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In your face, booooooyyyyyyyyyeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!
Click to expand...



So you keep bringing up your "facts".

Lets take one.

2. Tavis Smiley: 'Black People Will Have Lost Ground in Every Single Economic Indicator' Under Obama
Tavis Smiley: 'Black People Will Have Lost Ground in Every Single Economic Indicator' Under Obama

Ok, which indicators?   Which ones and sources?




African American unemployment from the Bureau of Labor. 

January of 2009 (Month Obama took over) 12.7% unemployment

January 2017 (Month Obama left), 7.7% unemployment.

According to Census.gov, median income grew $5000 a year for African Americans under Obama.

Poverty rate dropped by over 6% for African Americans in Obama's tenure. 


There's mine.  The opposite of your "fact".


----------



## SandSquid

Or this one... 

Your page doesn't exist.  

3. . "*Incomes Have Dropped Twice as Much During the 'Recovery' as During the Recession*
. ...the Census Bureau's Current Population Survey ....indicate that the real (inflation-adjusted) *median annual household income in America has fallen by 4.4 percent during the "recovery," after having fallen by 1.8 during the recession. *
*Incomes Have Dropped Twice as Much During the 'Recovery' as During the Recession*







Luckily for you we have a US Census dept which tracks that data.  Which conflicts with your nonexistant "fact".   In fact it shows Trump was handed the two back to back highest years of median income growth since that's been tracked 50 years ago.   

Ouch.


----------



## PoliticalChic

SandSquid said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SandSquid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is this, the reality:
> 
> Tavis Smiley: 'Black People Will Have Lost Ground in Every Single Economic Indicator' Under Obama
> Tavis Smiley: 'Black People Will Have Lost Ground in Every Single Economic Indicator' Under Obama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll simplify this.  Your quote there.   Did poverty rates, unemployment, and median wage go up or down from the start to the end of Obama's presidency?
> 
> You call that "the reality"..   Support your "reality".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Economics?????
> 
> You want a lesson on economics????
> 
> Sure thing......
> 
> Obama was not just the most destructive President....he was the most incompetent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's prove it together: watch this-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1... *in today’s recovery — the slowest in the modern era going back to 1947 — private capital investment has lagged badly. ... so has the jobs situation, with 92 million dropping out of the workforce altogether. A labor-participation rate of 62.8% and an employment-to-population rate of 58% are historic lows indicative of the anemic jobs recovery.* *Big Business Swings Behind a Mantra of Growth - The New York Sun*
> 
> 
> 2. Tavis Smiley: 'Black People Will Have Lost Ground in Every Single Economic Indicator' Under Obama
> Tavis Smiley: 'Black People Will Have Lost Ground in Every Single Economic Indicator' Under Obama
> 
> [*"BET Founder: Trump’s economy bringing black workers back into the workforce"*
> 
> BET Founder: Trump's economy bringing black workers back into the workforce]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. . "*Incomes Have Dropped Twice as Much During the 'Recovery' as During the Recession*
> . ...the Census Bureau's Current Population Survey ....indicate that the real (inflation-adjusted) *median annual household income in America has fallen by 4.4 percent during the "recovery," after having fallen by 1.8 during the recession. *
> Incomes Have Dropped Twice as Much During the 'Recovery' as During the Recession
> 
> 
> *4. . In a stunning Tuesday report, Gallup CEO and Chairman Jim Clifton revealed that “for the first time in 35 years, American business deaths now outnumber business births.”Clifton says for the past six years since 2008, employer business startups have fallen below the business failure rate, spurring what he calls “an underground earthquake” that only stands to worsen as lagging U.S. Census data becomes available.*
> “Let’s get one thing clear: This economy is never truly coming back unless we reverse the birth and death trends of American businesses,” writes Clifton."Economic Death Spiral: More American Businesses Dying Than Starting - Breitbart
> 
> 
> *5. "Surprise: U.S. Economic Data Have Been the World's Most Disappointing*
> It's not only the just-released University of Michigan consumer confidence report and February retail sales on Thursday that surprised economists and investors with another dose of underwhelming news. Overall, U.S. economic data have been falling short of prognosticators' expectations by the most in six years." Surprise: U.S. Economic Data Have Been the World's Most Disappointing
> 
> 6. . "That basic math is why middle class incomes have been in decline under Obama. The Census Bureau reports that since Obama became President 7 years ago, real median household income has fallen by $1,300 a year. Heritage Foundation Chief Economist Steve Moore explained in testimony before the Ways and Means Committee, “At 2 percent growth the economy doesn’t spin off enough jobs to increase wages, and tax revenues grow much too slowly to balance the budget.”
> The recession officially ended more than 6 years ago. Wages and incomes have always grown in recoveries, not declined. Moreover, the American historical record is the deeper the recession, the stronger the recovery. The economy is supposed to boom in a recovery to catch up with its long term economic growth trendline. But over 6 years after the recession ended, that still has not happened. Instead, what we have gotten under President Obama is the worst recovery from a recession since the Great Depression." Realizing The Super Bowl Of American Economic Growth
> 
> 
> 
> 7. "Even if you leave out the first quarter of 2009—when the recession that started in December 2007 was still ongoing--President Barack Obama has presided over the lowest average first-quarter GDP growth of any president who has served since 1947, which is the earliest year for which the Bureau of Economic Analysis has calculated quarterly GDP growth. " http://www.cnsnews.com/blog/terence...-obama-has-lowest-average-1stq-gdp-growth-any
> 
> 
> 8. _The Obama Administration is aggressively exploiting regulation to achieve its policy agenda, issuing 157 new major rules at a cost to Americans approaching $73 billion annually....twice the annual average of his predecessor George W. Bush._ _And much more regulation is on the way, with another 125 major rules on the Administration’s to-do list, including dozens linked to the Dodd–Frank financial regulation law and the Patient Protection and Affordable Care Act, known as Obamacare. Red Tape Rising: Five Years of Regulatory Expansion_
> 
> 
> 9. . "...take-home pay for many American workers has effectively fallen since the economic recovery began in 2009, according to a new study by an advocacy group that is to be released on Thursday.
> 
> The declines were greatest for the lowest-paid workers in sectors where hiring has been strong — home health care, food preparation and retailing — even though wages were already below average to begin with in those service industries.
> 
> “Stagnant wages are a problem for everyone at this point, but the imbalance in the economy has become more pronounced since the recession,”..." http://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/03/b...rkers-see-biggest-drop-in-paychecks.html?_r=0
> 
> 
> 10. . "Obamacare health insurance co-ops surged past the $1 billion mark in losses this week, making history of sorts.The insolvencies, totaling $1.36 billion, mean that the co-ops have burned through more than half of the original $2 billion appropriatedin 2010 for the program under the Affordable Care Act. The funds were loaned to the start-up co-ops in 2012 and were to be repaid in 15 years, according to the Centers for Medicare and Medicaid Services, which manages Obamacare.
> 
> 
> ...13 of the 23 federally-financed Obamacare co-ops have officially failed in only two years. Most are in the process of default as insurance regulators attempt to pay customer’s medical bills, cover medical providers and pay other creditors.
> Obamacare Co-Op Mess Causes $1.3 Billion In Losses
> 
> 
> 11. Obama is the first President never to have had a year of 3% or better economic growth: "... annual growth during Obama’s “recovery” has never topped 3%. By comparison, it never fell below 3% during the Reagan recovery. And in the nine years following the 1990-91 recession, GDP grew faster than 3% in all but two. Heck, even Jimmy Carter had some strong growth years." President Obama's Growth Gap Hits $1.31 Trillion | Investor's Business Daily
> 
> a. "_The years since 2007 have been a macroeconomic disaster for the United States of a magnitude unprecedented since the Great Depression." Obama: Always Wrong, Never In Doubt_
> 
> b. ".... first president since Hoover to never have a single year above 3% GDP growth."Hedge fund billionaire calls Obama economy 'amazing'
> 
> 
> 
> *12. ".... calculating how much the debt increased during Obama's two terms. On January 20, 2009, when he was sworn in, the debt was $10.626 trillion. On January 20, 2017, it was $19.947 trillion. That's why most people say Obama added $9 trillion to the debt, more than any other president."
> How Much Did Obama Add to the Nation's Debt?*
> 
> 
> 13. "*The Tipping Point: Most Americans No Longer Are Middle Class*
> 
> December 9, 2015
> A just-released analysis of government data shows that as of 2015, middle-income households have become the minority.
> 
> 
> And middle-income Americans not only have shrunk as a share of the population but have fallen further behind financially, with their median income down 4 percent compared with the year 2000, Pew said."
> The Tipping Point: Most Americans No Longer Are Middle Class
> 
> 
> 
> 14. “Last week the Commerce Department released its third revision for fourth-quarter 2016 gross domestic product. The number came in at a paltry 2.1 percent, meaning that growth during President Obama’s final year in office — the end of an “Error of Hope” — landed with a big thud at just 1.6 percent.”
> https://nypost.com/2017/04/01/obama-was-terrible-for-economic-growth/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In your face, booooooyyyyyyyyyeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So you keep bringing up your "facts".
> 
> Lets take one.
> 
> 2. Tavis Smiley: 'Black People Will Have Lost Ground in Every Single Economic Indicator' Under Obama
> Tavis Smiley: 'Black People Will Have Lost Ground in Every Single Economic Indicator' Under Obama
> 
> Ok, which indicators?   Which ones and sources?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> African American unemployment from the Bureau of Labor.
> 
> January of 2009 (Month Obama took over) 12.7% unemployment
> 
> January 2017 (Month Obama left), 7.7% unemployment.
> 
> According to Census.gov, median income grew $5000 a year for African Americans under Obama.
> 
> Poverty rate dropped by over 6% for African Americans in Obama's tenure.
> 
> 
> There's mine.  The opposite of your "fact".
Click to expand...




Nah.....let's take all of 'em.


Sooo.....did you get a gold star in government school?????




I have your cap here.....


----------



## PoliticalChic

SandSquid said:


> Or this one...
> 
> Your page doesn't exist.
> 
> 3. . "*Incomes Have Dropped Twice as Much During the 'Recovery' as During the Recession*
> . ...the Census Bureau's Current Population Survey ....indicate that the real (inflation-adjusted) *median annual household income in America has fallen by 4.4 percent during the "recovery," after having fallen by 1.8 during the recession.
> Incomes Have Dropped Twice as Much During the 'Recovery' as During the Recession*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily for you we have a US Census dept which tracks that data.  Which conflicts with your nonexistant "fact".   In fact it shows Trump was handed the two back to back highest years of median income growth since that's been tracked 50 years ago.
> 
> Ouch.






Of course it does, liar.


*"Incomes Have Dropped Twice as Much During the 'Recovery' as During the Recession"*
*Incomes Have Dropped Twice as Much During the 'Recovery' as During the Recession*




"President Obama likes to talk about income inequality, but what matters far more is the actual income of the typical American.  And how has the typical American household income fared on Obama's watch?  Well, the economic "recovery" has now spanned an Olympiad, and during that time the typical American household income has not only dropped—it has dropped more than twice as much as it did during the recession."


Obama....
... the dirt-eating low-life, crypto-Islamist, back-stabbing, infanticide-supporting incompetent snake with an unbroken record of failure, both as a President and as a human being....remember him?


----------



## SandSquid

There's that racism we all knew was there.  Now I can see why you can't answer those simple questions.  



Now for a dose of actual facts based in reality.  

U.S. real (inflation-adjusted) median household income reached an *all-time record* of $59,039 in 2016, up an average of 4.1% over his last two years in office according to Census.gov

Under Trump that income growth the past two years has been cut in more than half averaging less than 2% per year.


----------



## SandSquid

PoliticalChic said:


> SandSquid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SandSquid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is this, the reality:
> 
> Tavis Smiley: 'Black People Will Have Lost Ground in Every Single Economic Indicator' Under Obama
> Tavis Smiley: 'Black People Will Have Lost Ground in Every Single Economic Indicator' Under Obama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll simplify this.  Your quote there.   Did poverty rates, unemployment, and median wage go up or down from the start to the end of Obama's presidency?
> 
> You call that "the reality"..   Support your "reality".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Economics?????
> 
> You want a lesson on economics????
> 
> Sure thing......
> 
> Obama was not just the most destructive President....he was the most incompetent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's prove it together: watch this-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1... *in today’s recovery — the slowest in the modern era going back to 1947 — private capital investment has lagged badly. ... so has the jobs situation, with 92 million dropping out of the workforce altogether. A labor-participation rate of 62.8% and an employment-to-population rate of 58% are historic lows indicative of the anemic jobs recovery.* *Big Business Swings Behind a Mantra of Growth - The New York Sun*
> 
> 
> 2. Tavis Smiley: 'Black People Will Have Lost Ground in Every Single Economic Indicator' Under Obama
> Tavis Smiley: 'Black People Will Have Lost Ground in Every Single Economic Indicator' Under Obama
> 
> [*"BET Founder: Trump’s economy bringing black workers back into the workforce"*
> 
> BET Founder: Trump's economy bringing black workers back into the workforce]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. . "*Incomes Have Dropped Twice as Much During the 'Recovery' as During the Recession*
> . ...the Census Bureau's Current Population Survey ....indicate that the real (inflation-adjusted) *median annual household income in America has fallen by 4.4 percent during the "recovery," after having fallen by 1.8 during the recession. *
> Incomes Have Dropped Twice as Much During the 'Recovery' as During the Recession
> 
> 
> *4. . In a stunning Tuesday report, Gallup CEO and Chairman Jim Clifton revealed that “for the first time in 35 years, American business deaths now outnumber business births.”Clifton says for the past six years since 2008, employer business startups have fallen below the business failure rate, spurring what he calls “an underground earthquake” that only stands to worsen as lagging U.S. Census data becomes available.*
> “Let’s get one thing clear: This economy is never truly coming back unless we reverse the birth and death trends of American businesses,” writes Clifton."Economic Death Spiral: More American Businesses Dying Than Starting - Breitbart
> 
> 
> *5. "Surprise: U.S. Economic Data Have Been the World's Most Disappointing*
> It's not only the just-released University of Michigan consumer confidence report and February retail sales on Thursday that surprised economists and investors with another dose of underwhelming news. Overall, U.S. economic data have been falling short of prognosticators' expectations by the most in six years." Surprise: U.S. Economic Data Have Been the World's Most Disappointing
> 
> 6. . "That basic math is why middle class incomes have been in decline under Obama. The Census Bureau reports that since Obama became President 7 years ago, real median household income has fallen by $1,300 a year. Heritage Foundation Chief Economist Steve Moore explained in testimony before the Ways and Means Committee, “At 2 percent growth the economy doesn’t spin off enough jobs to increase wages, and tax revenues grow much too slowly to balance the budget.”
> The recession officially ended more than 6 years ago. Wages and incomes have always grown in recoveries, not declined. Moreover, the American historical record is the deeper the recession, the stronger the recovery. The economy is supposed to boom in a recovery to catch up with its long term economic growth trendline. But over 6 years after the recession ended, that still has not happened. Instead, what we have gotten under President Obama is the worst recovery from a recession since the Great Depression." Realizing The Super Bowl Of American Economic Growth
> 
> 
> 
> 7. "Even if you leave out the first quarter of 2009—when the recession that started in December 2007 was still ongoing--President Barack Obama has presided over the lowest average first-quarter GDP growth of any president who has served since 1947, which is the earliest year for which the Bureau of Economic Analysis has calculated quarterly GDP growth. " http://www.cnsnews.com/blog/terence...-obama-has-lowest-average-1stq-gdp-growth-any
> 
> 
> 8. _The Obama Administration is aggressively exploiting regulation to achieve its policy agenda, issuing 157 new major rules at a cost to Americans approaching $73 billion annually....twice the annual average of his predecessor George W. Bush._ _And much more regulation is on the way, with another 125 major rules on the Administration’s to-do list, including dozens linked to the Dodd–Frank financial regulation law and the Patient Protection and Affordable Care Act, known as Obamacare. Red Tape Rising: Five Years of Regulatory Expansion_
> 
> 
> 9. . "...take-home pay for many American workers has effectively fallen since the economic recovery began in 2009, according to a new study by an advocacy group that is to be released on Thursday.
> 
> The declines were greatest for the lowest-paid workers in sectors where hiring has been strong — home health care, food preparation and retailing — even though wages were already below average to begin with in those service industries.
> 
> “Stagnant wages are a problem for everyone at this point, but the imbalance in the economy has become more pronounced since the recession,”..." http://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/03/b...rkers-see-biggest-drop-in-paychecks.html?_r=0
> 
> 
> 10. . "Obamacare health insurance co-ops surged past the $1 billion mark in losses this week, making history of sorts.The insolvencies, totaling $1.36 billion, mean that the co-ops have burned through more than half of the original $2 billion appropriatedin 2010 for the program under the Affordable Care Act. The funds were loaned to the start-up co-ops in 2012 and were to be repaid in 15 years, according to the Centers for Medicare and Medicaid Services, which manages Obamacare.
> 
> 
> ...13 of the 23 federally-financed Obamacare co-ops have officially failed in only two years. Most are in the process of default as insurance regulators attempt to pay customer’s medical bills, cover medical providers and pay other creditors.
> Obamacare Co-Op Mess Causes $1.3 Billion In Losses
> 
> 
> 11. Obama is the first President never to have had a year of 3% or better economic growth: "... annual growth during Obama’s “recovery” has never topped 3%. By comparison, it never fell below 3% during the Reagan recovery. And in the nine years following the 1990-91 recession, GDP grew faster than 3% in all but two. Heck, even Jimmy Carter had some strong growth years." President Obama's Growth Gap Hits $1.31 Trillion | Investor's Business Daily
> 
> a. "_The years since 2007 have been a macroeconomic disaster for the United States of a magnitude unprecedented since the Great Depression." Obama: Always Wrong, Never In Doubt_
> 
> b. ".... first president since Hoover to never have a single year above 3% GDP growth."Hedge fund billionaire calls Obama economy 'amazing'
> 
> 
> 
> *12. ".... calculating how much the debt increased during Obama's two terms. On January 20, 2009, when he was sworn in, the debt was $10.626 trillion. On January 20, 2017, it was $19.947 trillion. That's why most people say Obama added $9 trillion to the debt, more than any other president."
> How Much Did Obama Add to the Nation's Debt?*
> 
> 
> 13. "*The Tipping Point: Most Americans No Longer Are Middle Class*
> 
> December 9, 2015
> A just-released analysis of government data shows that as of 2015, middle-income households have become the minority.
> 
> 
> And middle-income Americans not only have shrunk as a share of the population but have fallen further behind financially, with their median income down 4 percent compared with the year 2000, Pew said."
> The Tipping Point: Most Americans No Longer Are Middle Class
> 
> 
> 
> 14. “Last week the Commerce Department released its third revision for fourth-quarter 2016 gross domestic product. The number came in at a paltry 2.1 percent, meaning that growth during President Obama’s final year in office — the end of an “Error of Hope” — landed with a big thud at just 1.6 percent.”
> https://nypost.com/2017/04/01/obama-was-terrible-for-economic-growth/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In your face, booooooyyyyyyyyyeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So you keep bringing up your "facts".
> 
> Lets take one.
> 
> 2. Tavis Smiley: 'Black People Will Have Lost Ground in Every Single Economic Indicator' Under Obama
> Tavis Smiley: 'Black People Will Have Lost Ground in Every Single Economic Indicator' Under Obama
> 
> Ok, which indicators?   Which ones and sources?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> African American unemployment from the Bureau of Labor.
> 
> January of 2009 (Month Obama took over) 12.7% unemployment
> 
> January 2017 (Month Obama left), 7.7% unemployment.
> 
> According to Census.gov, median income grew $5000 a year for African Americans under Obama.
> 
> Poverty rate dropped by over 6% for African Americans in Obama's tenure.
> 
> 
> There's mine.  The opposite of your "fact".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah.....let's take all of 'em.
> 
> 
> Sooo.....did you get a gold star in government school?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have your cap here.....
Click to expand...


It seems answering a single one of them is beyond your comprehension...  Is english your first language or am I talking to proof that human comprehension can't be put into a russian bot?


----------



## SandSquid

PoliticalChic said:


> SandSquid said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or this one...
> 
> Your page doesn't exist.
> 
> 3. . "*Incomes Have Dropped Twice as Much During the 'Recovery' as During the Recession*
> . ...the Census Bureau's Current Population Survey ....indicate that the real (inflation-adjusted) *median annual household income in America has fallen by 4.4 percent during the "recovery," after having fallen by 1.8 during the recession.
> Incomes Have Dropped Twice as Much During the 'Recovery' as During the Recession*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily for you we have a US Census dept which tracks that data.  Which conflicts with your nonexistant "fact".   In fact it shows Trump was handed the two back to back highest years of median income growth since that's been tracked 50 years ago.
> 
> Ouch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it does, liar.
> 
> 
> *"Incomes Have Dropped Twice as Much During the 'Recovery' as During the Recession"*
> *Incomes Have Dropped Twice as Much During the 'Recovery' as During the Recession*
Click to expand...


It's 2019...  Why can you only find out information from 2010 and 2013 or before making "predictions" on what will happen in 2015 and 2016.

Are you limiting yourself intentionally to blocking out all the years of his presidency?  Or just so slow you haven't caught up yet?   

Next cool "factual" article while we are on the topic of really really bad predictions...

"With over fifteen types of foreign cars already on sale here, the Japanese auto industry isn't likely to carve out a big share of the market for itself." -- _Business Week_, 1968.


I'm sure you are still buying that prediction too aren't ya honey?


----------



## PoliticalChic

SandSquid said:


> There's that racism we all knew was there.  Now I can see why you can't answer those simple questions.
> 
> 
> 
> Now for a dose of actual facts based in reality.
> 
> U.S. real (inflation-adjusted) median household income reached an *all-time record* of $59,039 in 2016, up an average of 4.1% over his last two years in office according to Census.gov
> 
> Under Trump that income growth the past two years has been cut in more than half averaging less than 2% per year.





I believe I've spanked you enough today.


Slither off, dunce.


----------



## SandSquid

So no you don't have an answer to any of those facts which counter your inaccurate claims... 

Got it.

Yes it is dumb arguing with a racist like yourself who can't even understand basic facts..    

Thanks for debunking yourself.   Bravo.  I couldn't have destroyed your argument any harder than you did yourself.


----------



## SandSquid

you tried to defend and erase racism...  

When I used actual facts and your own sources which conflicted with your accounts and asked you simple questions to defend them against those actual facts even using your own sources, you fell apart decided to turn to name-calling instead.

The underlying problem is you cannot defend someones racism with facts. It just doesn't hold up.  Thanks for playing and proving that to us all.


----------



## PoliticalChic

PoliticalChic said:


> SandSquid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neither being white, nor using the term 'white supremacists,' I looked up the term.
> 
> "*a person who believes that the white race is inherently superior to other races and that white people should have control over people of other races"*
> Definition of WHITE SUPREMACIST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "whites will become a racial minority."
> 
> And why does he want Whites to have the majority?
> 
> "When whites become a “racial minority,” they won’t be treated well"
> 
> So he wants the majority to keep control over people of other races that way they can't treat whites poorly.
> 
> Literally a textbook example of your definition.
> 
> And Arthur Jones.  Republican candidate in Illinois.   member of the National Socialist White People's Party, and speaker for KKK events.
> 
> Said he was upset Trump "surrounded himself with hordes of Jews including a Jew in his own family, that punk named Jared Kushner", and moved on to say that Trump was "nothing but a puppet … this Jew-loving fool"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You linked to my post....and appear to be quoting me.....but I never said any of those things.
> 
> 
> Here's what I say: there are no white supremacists, at least not in actual officials or well known folks on the Right.
> 
> 
> 
> And I prove it here:
> 
> *There are no white supremacists. *The term is a created 'term of art' to camouflage the real villains, the Democrats.
> 
> Neither being white, nor using the term 'white supremacists,' I looked up the term.
> 
> "*a person who believes that the white race is inherently superior to other races and that white people should have control over people of other races"*
> Definition of WHITE SUPREMACIST
> 
> 
> I really can't get too excited, nor see it as a pejorative, if any individual of any race sees his/her group as the very best, i.e., superior to any other group.
> The proof that it is a made-up smear, a chimera....the usual strategy of the Left, is the secondary phrase in the definition...*"and that white people should have control over people of other races"*
> 
> 
> Clearly this is totally bogus.
> 
> Or....*let's see some examples of any American leaders, white, black, yellow....who demand "control over people of other races"*
> 
> *There are none.
> QED....there is no such thing as "white supremacists."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember this:
> 
> I publish truth with the diligence of a UN translator.
> 
> *
Click to expand...





There are no elected "white supremacists" .....it is simply one more hoax designed to have simpletons vote Democrat.

Or....*let's see some examples of any American leaders, white, black, yellow....who demand "control over people of other races"*

*There are none.
QED....there is no such thing as "white supremacists."

The real reason the Democrat push this bogus view is that without the black vote, they would never win a national election.....and, if it causes division and violence...that Party couldn't care less.*




*"Syracuse Chancellor: White Supremacist Manifesto ‘Probably a Hoax’*

Posted by Mary Chastain    Thursday, November 21, 2019 at 3:00pm

“To date, law enforcement has not been able to locate a single individual who directly received an AirDrop.”

Earlier this week, Syracuse University police investigated reports of a white supremacist manifesto appeared on an online forum and distributed to students via AirDrop on their phones at the library.

Chancellor Kent Syverud announced today “the rumor was probably a hoax.”


From Syracuse.com:

“To date, law enforcement has not been able to locate a single individual who directly received an AirDrop. Not one,” Syverud said. “It was apparent that this rumor was probably a hoax, but that reality was not communicated clearly and rapidly enough to get ahead of escalating anxiety.”

He said law enforcement had not identified anyone responsible for the spreading of the manifesto, connected to mosque shootings in New Zealand earlier this year."
Syracuse Chancellor: White Supremacist Manifesto 'Probably a Hoax'


----------



## PoliticalChic

Just days ago, Syracuse University’s chancellor said the school believes recent racist activity on campus was a hoax.

USA Today reports:

*Arrest made at Syracuse, chancellor bows to student demands as racist hate incidents continue*

The Syracuse Police Department has made an arrest after a series of new graffiti markings were discovered on school grounds, authorities said Thursday.

The announcement came hours after Syracuse Chancellor Ken Syverud agreed to the demands of students protesting the university’s handling of a two-week run of almost daily racist, anti-Semitic incidents that have prompted tension on the campus 250 miles north of New York City.

Kym McGowan, 18, was arrested on charges of fourth-degree criminal mischief and marking graffiti, both misdemeanors, police said. She was released on an appearance ticket.

City police said McGowan was connected to four incidents of graffiti in and around a garage and the school’s library. That graffiti, however, appeared to be supporting the anti-racism protests on the campus. It was not immediately clear whether the arrest was related to any of the prior incidents.

https://twitter.com/MrAndyNgo/status/1198175045727617024

Kym McGowan, a social justice activist, has been arrested & charged at @SyracuseU for allegedly vandalizing the campus w/graffiti in midst of the race panic. Earlier this week, it was revealed that the white supremacist manifesto distribution was a hoax. https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2019/11/21/syracuse-racist-incidents-chancellor-signs-off-student-demands/4257335002/ …








Hoaxes, violence and ending free speech......the core values of Liberals.


----------



## Pilot1

They do these hoax's like Jussie did to advance their racist narrative which as we know is totally false.


----------

